# What is your culinary adventure today?



## SeniorSitizen

Today I'm going to attempt boiling water without burning it. Wish me luck.


----------



## wooleybooger

Recipe for boiling water.

1. marinate your water in bourbon
2...........


----------



## Colbyt

wooleybooger said:


> Currently I have eggs drying in the dehydrator, a pork shoulder in the oven for pulled pork and about 2 gallons of homemade BBQ sauce, made this morning, cooling on the stove. I have one more pork shoulder to cook tomorrow then put the meat and sauce together and pressure can it.





You forgot to tell us what time to drop by this evening???????? :smile:


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> You forgot to tell us what time to drop by this evening???????? :smile:


I'm having weiners on a piece of white bread tonight. My butt is dragging and it'll be a couple more hours before the eggs are dry enough. Then wait for them to cool and powder them in the blender.


----------



## Colbyt

Hamburgers here but I did splurge for the 85 cent buns.


----------



## Two Knots

Shrimp fried rice. I usually make pork fried rice, decided to
get more adventurous today!


----------



## Nik333

I tried Brainbucket's Rotel tomatoes with diced chilis & added cut up smoked sausage & eggs. Um um.

(I usually cook from scratch but Rotel's is great)


----------



## BigJim

Judy made some from scratch spaghetti, man it was goooood.


----------



## Two Knots

You didn’t ask, but :smile: here’s the pics anyhow! :biggrin2:

First pic is the ingredients


----------



## wooleybooger

Hey TK you really need a slappy for posting that but since they don't have any here, :thumbsup:


----------



## wooleybooger

wooleybooger said:


> I'm having weiners on a piece of white bread tonight. My butt is dragging and it'll be a couple more hours before the eggs are dry enough. Then wait for them to cool and powder them in the blender.


I kicked it up a notch. Sausage on a Bollilo with assorted stuff from the frig.


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> Hey TK you really need a slappy for posting that but since they don't have any here, :thumbsup:


Not sure what a flappy is, but why?
There's a lot of thread diversion here but that was on topic.


----------



## Two Knots

Nik333 said:


> Not sure what a flappy is, but why?
> There's a lot of thread diversion here but that was on topic.


He’s jerking my chain! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Nik333

I wrote slappy & it auto-corrected.
Can you turn off auto-correct?:surprise:
slappy
Yes, yay!


----------



## Two Knots

All of a sudden my first letter in a word capitalizes when I make a hard left turn
Like this? I can’t figure out how to stop this? My iPod has a mind of its own,
And it’s annoying.

Yeah, auto correct is annoying...

I would like a slappy too...and a regular dancing banana, not a rocking one
And a clueless (donno) one with both hands in the air. 

I’m waiting for the Wooley man to jump back in to tell me that he
Can’t get shrimp in the back hills of Kentucky. :vs_smirk:


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> I wrote slappy & it auto-corrected.
> Can you turn off auto-correct?:surprise:
> slappy
> Yes, yay!


Hmm, says slappy on my screen, TK's screen also apparently. She's posting all those good pics and all I had last night was a lousy piece of smoked sausage on a bolillo. Bolillo is Spanish for "little bobbin." A Mexican bread.










The last shrimp I got here at the bay were nasty and cost nearly $10 lb.


----------



## Nik333

I googled "how to remove auto-correct." It was easy. @Two Knots.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> I googled "how to remove auto-correct." It was easy. @Two Knots.


.....


----------



## wooleybooger

Making another double batch of BBQ sauce this morning. Want to make sure I've got plenty when I start canning the shredded pork. Any left over sauce will be canned or used in BBQ Baked Beans I'm planning on canning soon.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

wooleybooger said:


> Making another double batch of BBQ sauce this morning. Want to make sure I've got plenty when I start canning the shredded pork. Any left over sauce will be canned or used in BBQ Baked Beans I'm planning on canning soon.


Do you incorporate *pressure cookers *in your cooking/canning process?


----------



## wooleybooger

SeniorSitizen said:


> Do you incorporate *pressure cookers *in your cooking/canning process?


Yes I use either a pressure canner/cooker and a water bath canner depending on which process is required. For instance this shedded pork w/BBQ sauce will be processed in a pressure canner for the required amount of time, I forget it and will need to look it up. The BBQ sauce if canned by itself is sufficiently acid to be OK in a waterbath canner. The combination of meat and sauce may be sufficiently acid also but the rule is process according to the ingredient that takes the longest time also meat is not waterbath canned. Here is a link to the National Center for Home Food Preservation that you can peruse if you are not familiar with it.

https://nchfp.uga.edu/index.html

For pressure canning I use a 22 qt. pressure pot.


----------



## Two Knots

Is it a pressure cooker or sterilizer pot that is used in canning, like the old fashioned baby bottle sterilizer?


----------



## wooleybooger

This is what I use. A 22 qt. Mirro pressure canner. You can also cook in it but I think it's a bit big. It will hold up to 18 pint jars stacked or 7 quart jar. There are smaller cooker/canners. And more, much more expensive canning pots.


----------



## Two Knots

That is a serious canner! :yes:


----------



## wooleybooger

Seriously heavy too when fully loaded. Not recommended for use on glass top ranges.


----------



## Two Knots

How long does it take?


----------



## wooleybooger

Depends on what you are processing. This shredded pork and sauce will take 75 min. I think. Or maybe 90 min. I'll need to check before I start. Most soups take 75 to 90 min. Chicken stock 20 or 25 min. All of them quarts take longer that pints, usually 5 to 15 minutes longer. Over all time to heat the product and pot, fill jars and load pot, time to vent the pot and time at pressure can be from 2 to 4 or 5 hours. Then usually 45/60 min. to cool before to zero pressure before the pot can be opened.

Sounds a long time but most folks make a day of it. When I can chickens I also make stock. I'll cook 2 5/6 lb. chickens in a gallon of water with the aromatics. Remove the chicken add more aromatics and 2 gallons of water, simmer a while then can all the stock, two batches of 6 quarts. Stock doesn't process very long. Next day bone and reheat the chicken in water or stock. Fill the jars and can usually 12 pints at once, remember the thing holds 18 pints. The chicken processes for 75 minutes I think. And you know I'm a little weird too. I'm just morally opposed to running this thing less than 3/4 full. :vs_laugh:

I always have my Ball Blue Book there to refer to.

https://www.freshpreserving.com/ball-blue-book--guide-to-preserving-(37th-edition)-1034026VM.html


----------



## wooleybooger

I also can chunks of pork. The pork and chicken can be used to make other dishes or salads etc. The shredded pork could be used for meat pies, empanadas, calzone, maybe added to a frittata, etc. if I didn't put the BBQ sauce. I will put the pork and sauce on pizza also, wife likes it too. Weird.


----------



## wooleybooger

Today, sometime during the day, I'll likely fix fish tacos. Probably using catfish nuggets coated with Zatarain's Seasoned Fish Fry and baked. No telling what else will end up going into them. Could be as simple as shredded cabbage or lettuce and grated carrots or maybe a salsa or who knows. I prefer baking the fish to frying because of less cleanup and no oil added. I just roll the fish in the seasoning, it sticks OK if you don't dry the fish, place on parchment paper on a baking sheet and bake @ 350 until I decide it's done.


----------



## DoomsDave

wooleybooger said:


> Recipe for boiling water.
> 
> 1. marinate your water in bourbon
> 2...........


Sounds like quite the recipe . . . .


----------



## DoomsDave

Breakfast of spinach pasta with shrimp, scallop and mussel sauce, with bell peppers, tomatoes, garlic, white wine and a bit of butter with grated Parmesan on top.

Paul Lynde approves!


----------



## BigJim

DoomsDave said:


> Breakfast of spinach pasta with shrimp, scallop and mussel sauce, with bell peppers, tomatoes, garlic, white wine and a bit of butter with grated Parmesan on top.
> 
> Paul Lynde approves!


Sounds like a winner to me. Not very often do we eat breakfast, usually about 2 in the afternoon before we get hungry so any food is fine with us. :smile:


----------



## wooleybooger

DoomsDave said:


> Breakfast of spinach pasta with shrimp, scallop and mussel sauce, with bell peppers, tomatoes, garlic, white wine and a bit of butter with grated Parmesan on top.


Sounds good. So what is your meal you eat before having the energy to fix that?:mellow:

We had the fish tacos mentioned above then later I made soup. The soup was a couple quart jars of homemade and canned chicken soup with added noodles I made fresh today.


----------



## Two Knots

Today is fried shrimp with homemade tarter sauce, rice balls,
and asparagus steamed then roasted with olive oil, butter, breadcrumbs,
grading cheese and seasonings...and a salad.


----------



## wooleybooger

Hey TK just for that.

Aw crap

Sorry this is the only way I could get it to post.


----------



## Two Knots

Well, the asparagus was a fail, too much steaming, and not enough broiling.:sad:

I put everything together too fast...shrimp and rice balls were good though.


----------



## wooleybooger

Well it doesn't look like a fail, looks good enough to eat.


----------



## Two Knots

Well, yesterday I thought I’d try something new...everyone loves meatballs and
when they are just fried - before going into the sauce, they’re sooo good.

So, I had a bit of marinara sauce left over from a few days ago, ( about 1 1/2 cups, or so) 
I took out 1 lb of chopped beef and made meatballs, in the center
of the meatball - I stuffed a cube of mozzarella and then rolled the meatballs in breadcrumbs 
and fried them up it a little bit of olive oil...watching them carefully not to burn them.
I put the hot marinara in a dish (with sides - like a pie plate ) and placed the 
fried meatballs on top of the sauce...it was delicious! Served it with a big salad,
Italian bread and broccoli rabe. :smile:
The head knot made a big hero. :biggrin2:


----------



## John Smith_inFL

I have a sweet tooth - so sometimes just a little something just for me.
wife doesn't like cobbler, soooo, I make enough for two days (for me).
made a Key Lime Pie last week ~ half for the wife, half for me.


----------



## Two Knots

Johnny, that looks awesome. :thumbsup:
...and today is pie day! ...or is it pi day? :biggrin2:


----------



## BigJim

Two Knots said:


> Johnny, that looks awesome. :thumbsup:
> ...and today is pie day! ...or is it pi day? :biggrin2:


Amen to that...


----------



## wooleybooger

Not much cooking around here lately. Finishing up some utility shelves, not picture worthy, and planning the next round of canning. Baked beans and Navy beans probably, I got a lot of those in the storeroom.


----------



## Startingover

All sorts of delicious foods on here.

Entree, desserts, both have an abundance of tasty recipes. I'm struggling to eat a healthy an required amount of vegetables. I'd like them more if I smothered them in cheese. Dips are fattening, but good.

Roasted is always good and easy. Things I typically roast in oven are brussel sprouts, asparagus, cauliflower, potatoes, onions and peppers.

Not exactly an adventure but today's veg will be a frozen Pkg of mashed Cauliflower with sour cream an chives plus a zucchini eaten plain cause I'm too lazy to drive to the store for Hummus. Wonder how it'd be if I chopped up the zucchini an mixed it in the cauliflower?


Went to a popular place last night. Ordered Wiener Schnitzel. It was dredged in flour an tasted very strongly of flour. I'm guessing the veal was pounded so thin it didn't take long to cook and therefore the flour still tasted raw.


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> All sorts of delicious foods on here.
> 
> 
> Roasted is always good and easy. Things I typically roast in oven are brussel sprouts, asparagus, cauliflower, potatoes, onions and peppers.
> 
> 
> Went to a popular place last night. Ordered Wiener Schnitzel. It was dredged in flour an tasted very strongly of flour. I'm guessing the veal was pounded so thin it didn't take long to cook and therefore the flour still tasted raw.


I haven't tried asparagus and cauliflower roasted. I like to do root veggies with brussel sprouts seasoned with S&P and granulated garlic maybe some parsley. 

For Schnitzel I buy a boneless pork loin, slice it about 1" thick and freeze. If I want Schnitzel I cut those slices to 1/2" and pound to 1/4" or less. Use a 3 station breading set up. Flour, egg and bread crumbs in that order. Shallow fry quickly. I never get a flour taste. Check this out.

https://www.daringgourmet.com/traditional-german-pork-schnitzel/


----------



## Colbyt

Gonna try seared scallops for dinner. I've never managed to get them right but am trying again.


Some broiled asparagus to go with that and a baked tater for me.


----------



## DoomsDave

Sole Manure from the web, and Julia Child:


----------



## wooleybooger

DoomsDave said:


> Sole Manure from the web, and Julia Child:


Miss Julia had a sense of humor? :vs_cool:

Tonight's adventure was prepared all from our storeroom, all items I had canned last year. Asparagus soup with chicken and liquid, potatoes with the liquid and carrots without the liquid. A little white pepper was added maybe 1/8 teaspoon. I drank the carrot liquid, it was sweet and I wish I had put it in the soup mixture.


----------



## Startingover

Wooly, Isn’t it amazing how different veggies taste when cooked compared to raw? I like carrot juice and cooked carrots too. Wish I could can like you. 

Garlic is one example of raw vs roasted. Who would eat it raw. But roasted, mixed with evoo an spread on a rustic bread. Yum

Colbyt, scallops sound good !


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> Wooly, Wish I could can like you.
> 
> Garlic is one example of raw vs roasted. Who would eat it raw. But roasted, mixed with evoo an spread on a rustic bread. Yum


Canning isn't difficult just needs an initial investment in equipment, jars and a couple good books on canning. I use the Ball books. Started out water bath canning and then went to pressure canning. I do both now, also bake bread.

Challah, Hamburger buns, Loaves


----------



## Colbyt

wooleybooger said:


> Canning isn't difficult just needs an initial investment in equipment, jars and a couple good books on canning. I use the Ball books. Started out water bath canning and then went to pressure canning. I do both now, also bake bread.
> 
> Challah, Hamburger buns, Loaves







I meant to ask you earlier. Why do you can meat. Do you think it better than freezing?


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> I meant to ask you earlier. Why do you can meat. Do you think it better than freezing?


Well Cobyt canning the meat allows me to have meat cooked and available when/if the power goes out as it often does here during storm and hurricanes. Available without opening the freezer. For example the flooding here after Hurricane Harvey had much of Houston underwater for several days. Trucks were unable to move food from warehouses to stores for several days. Power was out in many areas for many days even weeks. Canning is just one part of being prepared for extended outages of everything. I'm not saying I'm a Doomsday Prepper but it's good to be prepared for weather related outages of services. Here it would likely be flooding rain else where it could be heavy snow. That has been seen this winter in the great lakes area I believe. East and west coasts have their own set of potential problems.

I'm also full time caregiver for my wife, cook, housekeeper, yard work, etc. Having stuff on the shelf sometimes allows me to take a break from cooking daily. I haven't cooked an evening meal in a week yet we haven't missed any meals.

Besides canning is another way to occupy myself since retiring. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Colbyt

If you are a full time caregiver I don't imagine you have much spare time. That is a hard row to hoe.


I thought you might be rural and your response makes a lot of sense. I suspect your canned meat in jars is far better than anything bought in a can.


----------



## wooleybooger

The caregiver part isn't so bad yet but it gets worse eventually. This is one type thing I was talking about. Hope your area isn't affected.

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...aster-declarations-throughout-midwest-n983951


----------



## Startingover

Wooly, Homemade bread. I wish I could just live on that. Challah is what I use for Alton Brown’s French toast, which I make for others. I was into making Sour Dough breads in the ‘90’s. My favorite were a Rye with toasted walnuts an bagels. I just don’t have any willpower around homemade bread so I never make it. I buy cheap mediocre bread and it’s ok for toast and I can resist it.


----------



## wooleybooger

I never got into making sour dough bread, why, I don't know just never did.


----------



## Two Knots

Great looking bread Wooly :thumbsup: I make all my bread ( and pizza dough) in the food processor...
fast and easy, most mixing time is 45 to 60 seconds.

You need to make sour dough bread with a starter, there are starter recipes on the net...
after it ferments you refrigerate it. In Italian, we call this ‘the Mother’ :biggrin2:

You then take some out to make your bread...after your bread is mixed you take 
some of the fresh stuff away and replace it back into your refrigerated sour dough stash.

You probably already know all this.^ :smile:


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> Wooly, Isn’t it amazing how different veggies taste when cooked compared to raw? I like carrot juice and cooked carrots too. Wish I could can like you.
> 
> Garlic is one example of raw vs roasted. Who would eat it raw. But roasted, mixed with evoo an spread on a rustic bread. Yum
> 
> Colbyt, scallops sound good !


Lots of people eat raw garlic in salsa fresca. I used to have it every night after work (12am) But, your breath will be overpowering unless others also eat it.:biggrin2:

Korean food has a lot, also. They say ( gma2rjc wonders who they are) you can rub fresh cut :surprise:garlic on your heel & your breath will smell of it the next day.


----------



## Nik333

Colbyt said:


> Gonna try seared scallops for dinner. I've never managed to get them right but am trying again.
> 
> 
> Some broiled asparagus to go with that and a baked tater for me.


How did your scallops turn out? What was the problem before? Just curious.


----------



## Colbyt

Nik333 said:


> How did your scallops turn out? What was the problem before? Just curious.



The best batch ever. Maybe they just aren't my favorite sea food. Prior problem was never being able to to get a clean brown sear. Vacuum packed and dried well along with a smoking EVO skillet seemed to cure that.


----------



## Colbyt

wooleybooger said:


> The caregiver part isn't so bad yet but it gets worse eventually. This is one type thing I was talking about. Hope your area isn't affected.
> 
> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...aster-declarations-throughout-midwest-n983951





We missed all that. wind and rain was was all we got. The western part of the state had a few tornadoes.


I admire the caregiver. You can downplay your role but I still know what a commitment it really is.


----------



## Startingover

Nik, oh yeah theres a lingering after effect from garlic. I was talking about eating an entire bulb of roasted garlic, sometimes 2, mashed with evoo and spread on bread. I did this on Saturday but Monday someone still smelled it on me. 

Theres an Italian dip; bulb of garlic simmered in 1 lb of butter and 2 sm cans of anchovies mashed up. Its strong so only served in winter. And “they say” if everyone eats it you dont notice the smell as much.


----------



## Nik333

Colbyt said:


> The best batch ever. Maybe they just aren't my favorite sea food. Prior problem was never being able to to get a clean brown sear. Vacuum packed and dried well along with a smoking EVO skillet seemed to cure that.


They are somewhat bland but are great with a good sauce. My favorite recipe came from Martin Yan's Invitation To Chinese Cooking. There's a recipe for shrimp & scallops in a Chinese wine sauce. The book is still available. Great book.


----------



## BigJim

wooleybooger said:


> Canning isn't difficult just needs an initial investment in equipment, jars and a couple good books on canning. I use the Ball books. Started out water bath canning and then went to pressure canning. I do both now, also bake bread.
> 
> Challah, Hamburger buns, Loaves


Great gobs of goose grease, I loooooove good bread. That is also one of my weaknesses. That is some great looking bread to say the least.

Wooley, I have a tremendous respect for you being your wife's caregiver, that separates you from a lot of other people in this world. My hat is off to you buddy.


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim said:


> Great gobs of goose grease, I loooooove good bread. That is also one of my weaknesses. That is some great looking bread to say the least.
> 
> Wooley, I have a tremendous respect for you being your wife's caregiver, that separates you from a lot of other people in this world. My hat is off to you buddy.


Thank you Big Jim. 

Cooking and canning is one way I take time to take care of the caregiver, a necessary thing.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Great looking bread Wooly :thumbsup: I make all my bread ( and pizza dough) in the food processor...
> fast and easy, most mixing time is 45 to 60 seconds.
> 
> You need to make sour dough bread with a starter, there are starter recipes on the net...
> after it ferments you refrigerate it. In Italian, we call this ‘the Mother’ :biggrin2:
> 
> You then take some out to make your bread...after your bread is mixed you take
> some of the fresh stuff away and replace it back into your refrigerated sour dough stash.
> 
> You probably already know all this.^ :smile:


Yeah Joann I know all that on sour dough just never got off my butt and did it. I even want to try potato rising bread. Starter, biga, and something else I forget all the same but different.


----------



## wooleybooger

Scallops, I've eaten them once in my life. Can't get them here that I know of. And I know what *@Two Knots* is going to say. :biggrin: I'm 10 miles from Galveston Bay and about 35 from the Gulf of Mexico and the seafood here is nasty. Last shrimp I bought at the bay was inedible and it wasn't my cooking.


----------



## ktownskier

Well, last weekend, for breakfast I made the wife and I French Toast. I used eggs, vanilla, a bit of sugar, some orange liqueur. Pure maple syrup and some Kerrygold butter. 

The other day, the cupboards were pretty bare. No eggs, a little bread, two left over chicken breasts that I had oven roasted a day or two before. I had no potatoes but I did have some left over bread crumbs. I try and always have chicken stock in my pantry. Plus, I have better than bouillon (both beef and chicken) in the fridge at all times. 

SO.. I made a quick stove top stuffing using the bread crumbs, herbs and spices, chicken stock and some butter. Then a quick chicken gravy using a roux with butter and wondra flour, chicken stock and some better than bouillon for a bit more depth of flavor. 

Reheated the diced chicken in the gravy. Steamed some frozen carrots and then made a quick glaze with honey, brown sugar, butter and bourbon. 

Dinner that night was hot chicken sandwiches with stuffing and glazed carrots. 

Living on my wifes salary while I am filing for disability sometimes is tough. But, we have each other, the pups and beautiful mountains surround us. Life is good. 

Next week, we will have pot roast, sloppy joes and may even thaw some steaks. (we bought a cow with some friends and that helps a lot)


----------



## ktownskier

I am glad this post took off and generated a good discussion. Any suggestions for the next post?


----------



## wooleybooger

Well here is something I did a couple days ago using only items from our medium term storage. 

Supper was all from the storeroom, trying to rotate stuff. Asparagus soup with chicken and canning liquid, potatoes with canning liquid, and carrots without the canning liquid. I added a little white pepper from the storeroom but nothing else. Worked out well. I drank the canning liquid from the carrots, wish I had added it also, it was sweet and a little salty.


----------



## ktownskier

ktownskier said:


> I am glad this post took off and generated a good discussion. Any suggestions for the next post?


I didn't start this thread, I was thinking of another one that I started. This wonderful thread was started by WooleyBooger. Who just can't seem to keep his Bourbon out of boiling water.


----------



## ktownskier

Tonight is a Reuben. The wife, step daughter and grandson are up in Steamboat doing some shopping and sledding and dinner. 

Rye bread, a slice of swiss cheese on each slice of bread, spicy brown mustard on one side, my Russian Island dressing on the other side, sauerkraut and then the pastrami. (Both the kraut and pastrami were warmed in the microwave for 30 seconds to take the chill off and speed up the cooking.) 

The "Russian Island" dressing was a concoction I came up with. A little mayo, a little french dressing, yellow mustard, brown mustard and a bit of pickle juice from a hot and sweet pickle I love. 

Grill it with a bit of butter to make it crisp up and then heaven for dinner. 

One of these days I will learn how to corn beef, make sauerkraut and try making rye bread again. But today, all but my dressing was store bought.


----------



## Two Knots

Tonight I was making breaded pork chop parmigiana when I heard on the tv that it 
was National Ravioli Day, so I grabbed a bag of ravioli out of the freeze.:smile:

It was good...one pork chop left over the the head knots lunch tomorrow. :smile:



*******


----------



## wooleybooger

Tonight we had a soup of homecanned Pozole with added homecanned carrots, and homecanned chicken plus quinoa and added some store bought chicken stock. With flour tortillas. Still rotating stock from the storeroom.


----------



## wooleybooger

Received my shipment of bread yeast a couple days ago.


----------



## Colbyt

Store the extra in the freezer to extend the shelf life.


----------



## wooleybooger

Unopened it should be fine on the shelf for several years. Once opened I'll put about 4 oz. in the frig and freeze the remainder of that brick. Eventually will freeze the remaining bricks if I get room in the freezer.


----------



## Two Knots

Oh my, half of one bag is what I get, and it lasts me a couple of
years if I store it in the freezer. It looks like you’re opening a bakery. :biggrin2:

Edit...wolley, you can use it directly from the freezer...it doesn’t freeze
up solidly, it still remains loose.


----------



## Colbyt

Two Knots said:


> Oh my, half of one bag is what I get, and it lasts me a couple of
> years if I store it in the freezer. It looks like you’re opening a bakery. :biggrin2:





LOL. I thought the same thing.


I buy 2 of that size at a time. Freeze 1.5 and keep the other in a jar in the fridge. 



Even if I throw away the 1.5 I'm still way ahead of those little grocery packets.


----------



## Two Knots

Colby, keep it all in the freezer for zero waste. It lasts forever.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Oh my, half of one bag is what I get, and it lasts me a couple of
> years if I store it in the freezer. It looks like you’re opening a bakery. :biggrin2:
> 
> Edit...wolley, you can use it directly from the freezer...it doesn’t freeze
> up solidly, it still remains loose.


Yeah I've done that. It's at room temp by the time I'm ready to add it.



Colbyt said:


> LOL. I thought the same thing.
> 
> 
> I buy 2 of that size at a time. Freeze 1.5 and keep the other in a jar in the fridge.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I throw away the 1.5 I'm still way ahead of those little grocery packets.


Only way I can get the good price is buying like that. I don't have a Sam's membership anymore but can order online only need to buy 2 packs of 2. Got these off Amazon, an old Missouri truck driver on another forum put me onto it, a few cents cheaper and had some other stuff in the cart also so didn't pay shipping. I don't do Prime.



Two Knots said:


> Colby, keep it all in the freezer for zero waste. It lasts forever.


This^^^^^


----------



## DoomsDave

wooleybooger said:


> Well Cobyt canning the meat allows me to have meat cooked and available when/if the power goes out as it often does here during storm and hurricanes. Available without opening the freezer. For example the flooding here after Hurricane Harvey had much of Houston underwater for several days. Trucks were unable to move food from warehouses to stores for several days. Power was out in many areas for many days even weeks. Canning is just one part of being prepared for extended outages of everything. I'm not saying I'm a Doomsday Prepper but it's good to be prepared for weather related outages of services. Here it would likely be flooding rain else where it could be heavy snow. That has been seen this winter in the great lakes area I believe. East and west coasts have their own set of potential problems.
> 
> I'm also full time caregiver for my wife, cook, housekeeper, yard work, etc. Having stuff on the shelf sometimes allows me to take a break from cooking daily. I haven't cooked an evening meal in a week yet we haven't missed any meals.
> 
> Besides canning is another way to occupy myself since retiring. :vs_laugh:


Those are good reasons for canning.

Ever try making jerky? That'll keep too, though maybe not as well in Texas.


----------



## wooleybooger

DoomsDave said:


> Those are good reasons for canning.
> 
> Ever try making jerky? That'll keep too, though maybe not as well in Texas.


I haven't tried jerky yet and don't know if I will. Love it but it's like candy. Once I start I won't stop till it's gone. :vs_laugh:


----------



## DoomsDave

wooleybooger said:


> I haven't tried jerky yet and don't know if I will. Love it but it's like candy. Once I start I won't stop till it's gone. :vs_laugh:


I got a meat dryer thingy from a friend, maybe I'll try it out.


----------



## wooleybooger

DoomsDave said:


> I got a meat dryer thingy from a friend, maybe I'll try it out.


I can do it on my cheapy Presto dehydrator that I use for fruit, veggies and eggs but don't really want to pay the price for beef that is charged here. Wonder if pork would be good.


----------



## Mystriss

I'm apparently on a roll this week, Monday I'd made enchiladas which everyone loved, Wednesday I made chicken rice n veggies which everyone loved, and last night I did instapot chuck roast that was a major hit as well. I think I might be getting the hang of this cooking thing :vs_OMG:

Here's my week in recipe:

*Enchiladas*

Three part recipe, lots of dishes, but it makes a herd of em.

_Meat_
2 pounds ground beef
1 diced onion
3-4 minced garlic cloves
3 tbs ground cumin
3 tsp oregano
1 cup tomato sauce
1 cup salsa (fresh if you want, I often use Pace premade)
1 tsp salt
olive oil

1. soften up the onions 5mins in the olive oil
2. add and brown ground beef - drain if you want, I don't
3. add garlic and simmer a few minutes
4. add everything else and simmer 10 minutes

_Sauce_
6 cups stock (I prefer a mix of beef and chicken, but I've done it with all chicken many times.)
4 tbs chili powder
1 tbs ground cumin
2 tbs garlic powder 
3/4 tbs salt
1/8 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp sugar
3 tbs flour 
1/2 cup oil

1. Roux - heat oil over med-high heat, add the flour and whisk for a couple minutes.
2. add chili powder, whisk until fully mixed over low heat
3. add the stock, stir over medium heat until fully mixed
4. stir in the cumin, garlic powder, sale, cinnamon, sugar
5. boil and stir for about 5 minutes

To make the enchilada's lightly fry the tortilla's in hot vegetable oil, not browning, just a dip to soften them up, then dip them into the sauce and stack them flat on a plate for filling.

I usually add to my enchiladas: refried beans and a mix of shredded cheese; cheddar, monterey, pepperjack is my usual mix, but you can use a Mexican blend or whatever you'd like. I recommend disposable gloves when rolling up the enchiladas because it's super messy. 

After I've got them all rolled up I put them on a baking pan (high sides are good, but not necessary if you want to use a 2/3 baker sheet instead of a bunch of smaller 1/2 sheets) When I've got them all on the pan I cover them with the extra sauce and a bunch more cheese then bake at 325F until the cheese is melted.

As an alternative, skip the sauce and use the meat and cheese for nachos - very, very tasty.


*Instapot chuck roast*

1 onion cut into 8 chunks (red is nice, yellow or white works)
2-3 pound chuck roast
3 cups broth (I've done beef, chicken, even added in a cup or two of red wine)
2 tbs rosemary
3 cloves garlic minced
1/2 tsp salt
2 tbs coconut oil

1. saute the onions in the coconut oil - I get the onion a bit toasted because my husband likes them a bit caramelized. If you have saute on your instapot you don't need an extra pan.
2. push the onions off to the sides then brown the chuck roast - about 4-5 minutes per side/edge.
3. add everything else with the roast and onions to the instapot, turn off the "keep warm" setting on the pressure cook setting and the timer to an hour
4. when the hours up, quick release and move the meat and onions onto a platter to rest.
5. boil the meat juices until reduced by half, strain out the rosemary and garlic , salt and pepper to taste, and serve it as an au jus [dipping sauce] or thicken it with a touch of corn starch as a sauce (I find this part doesn't work as well in the instapot so I strain the juice into a sauce pan and do this on the stove.)

Don't throw out the extra au jus!! Use it to make rice or stew or whatever. It's buttery noms. My husband drinks the stuff if I don't guard it with a whacking spoon. I like to do my rice bowl or baby potatoes with this.


*Rice bowl*

Fresh broccoli
1 can sweet corn
1 can water chestnuts
3 cups rice
6 cups stock or water

Get the water or stock boiling then add the rice, return to a boil and cook for 10 minutes stirring occasionally, then remove from heat.

While the rice is cooking I steam up the broccoli in the instapot using a steamer basket - manual pressure cook, set the timer to 0 minutes, once it's got up to temp quick release it and remove the lid so the broccoli doesn't get soggy.

Drain the corn and water chestnuts and stir into the rice with the steamed broccoli, cover and let sit for 10 minutes. Fluff with a fork and serve.

If you want to do this as a meal dish, just add meat - pepper beef, chicken, fish, whatever.


*8-10 minute Baby Potato Hack*

Kind of an aside/speed hack; in a larger microwave safe bowl toss some baby potatoes in olive oil, poke potatoes with a fork, cover tightly with saran wrap and nuke for 8-10 minutes - very tasty and quick. 

For larger potatoes you can rub with olive oil, poke with a fork, and wrap the potato in saran wrap, nuke for 5-10 minutes (it'll take a bit of fine tuning for your microwave and depending how many you make at a time.

Personally I like to substitute coconut or canola oil for the olive oil, but my husband and the kids say that's too sweet for dinner - more of a breakfast potato they say.


----------



## wooleybooger

Sounds good Mystriss.

Well besides leftovers I've made a noodle dish using Parade brand Peking Stir Fry vegetables, one packet ramen noodles w/o the seasoning mix and 1 pt. jar homecanned chicken. Also used store bought chicken stock because the container was only partially full and I didn't want to open any homemade and canned stock.

Last night was Sicilian Sfincione. Looks like a pizza but Sicilians will tell you they were making these using fresh ingredients long before Italians ever thought about pizza. This has a thick, bready crust that has egg in it. Pizza dough doesn't use egg.

Made an Italian pizza one night.

Canned 11 pints of tomato salsa using Mrs. Wage's salsa mix.

Sfincione, not one I made.


----------



## wooleybooger

I haven't been doing a great deal in the kitchen the last few months. Lots of store bought frozen pizza, baked catfish nuggets coated with Zatarain's seasoned fish fry mix. I done a little canning, some BBQ baked beans, pulled pork in BBQ sauce and yesterday 7 quart jars of pork for stew, soups, etc.

Came across Julie Child's baguette recipe and tried it. That was good, got to do it again. Made her pizza dough recipe and one from a Mediterranean cookbook. Both pretty good the first day, leftovers were cardboardy tasting. Next time I'll add a little sugar to the dough, that may help.


----------



## Mystriss

I attempted to make fried chicken thighs last Friday. Turned out more like corn dog breading LOL


----------



## Two Knots

wooleybooger said:


> I haven't been doing a great deal in the kitchen the last few months. Lots of store bought frozen pizza, baked catfish nuggets coated with Zatarain's seasoned fish fry mix. I done a little canning, some BBQ baked beans, pulled pork in BBQ sauce and yesterday 7 quart jars of pork for stew, soups, etc.
> 
> Came across Julie Child's baguette recipe and tried it. That was good, got to do it again. Made her pizza dough recipe and one from a Mediterranean cookbook. Both pretty good the first day, leftovers were cardboardy tasting. Next time I'll add a little sugar to the dough, that may help.


Wooly, my friend owns two Italian Restaurants...they put quite a bit
of sugar in their pizza dough. I doubled the sugar in my dough since 
he told me that.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Wooly, my friend owns two Italian Restaurants...they put quite a bit
> of sugar in their pizza dough. I doubled the sugar in my dough since
> he told me that.


Yeah I was thinking about some other doughs I've made particularly that sfincione dough. That is never cardboardy but almost like white sandwich bread. Look at other pizza doughs and most included sugar. I've got the proportion of flour to water where I like it now just need to improve the taste. I can put the ingredients together and knead by hand in less than 10 minutes. Enough for 2 14" I think pies.

Oddly the only difference between the baguette dough and the pizza doughs was oil in the pizza dough and less salt in that dough. The baguettes did not go cardboard tasting. You could taste the salt in it though.


----------



## Two Knots

Wooly, I make pizza dough in 45 seconds in my food processor.
I use Dom DeLouise’s Mothers recipe, with the addition of sugar
and olive oil. 

It’s fool proof. After I remove it from the processor, I kneed it for
about 30 seconds before placing it in an oiled bowl for rising.


----------



## Colbyt

If making a single pizza just for my dinner I use the Knots method. The amount of water, rise time and panning method determines whether it is thicker chewy crust or a thin style one.


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> If making a single pizza just for my dinner I use the Knots method. The amount of water, rise time and panning method determines whether it is thicker chewy crust or a thin style one.


Very similar to what I do.



Two Knots said:


> Wooly, I make pizza dough in 45 seconds in my food processor.
> I use Dom DeLouise’s Mothers recipe, with the addition of sugar
> and olive oil.
> 
> It’s fool proof. After I remove it from the processor, I kneed it for
> about 30 seconds before placing it in an oiled bowl for rising.


Well I just like to knead it by hand and I've got the time.

1 lb. AP flour
3/4 cup water (I need to weight this to get a better control)
0.40 oz instant yeast
0.25 oz salt
3 T olive oil ( I should weight that also.)
sugar to be determined

Knead until it's smooth and silky to the touch, no long for me. I use the push, fold, push, turn, fold, push etc. method

And as Colbyt says rising time help determine thickness. 2 rises is thinner 3 rises and it's a thick chewy crust.


----------



## Richard F.

DoomsDave said:


> Sole Manure from the web, and Julia Child:


Hi This is Eliza. I am reading this thread months after you wrote this, but I noticed you did not get any comments on this nice-looking fish dish. Probably others were puzzled like me by the off-putting name. I think you mean Sole Meuniere, right? Or maybe you know that and I am just being too serious. lain: 

Wooleybooger, I am really curious what your barbeque sauce recipe is for your pork canning. Also the chicken - do you have a different recipe for that?

I loved being able to pull a delicious, guest-worthy jar of home-canned BBQ meat off the shelf. Years ago when my son was young, in my previous marriage, my son's father was a hunter and I canned the deer. One year I canned 4 deer, all in a many-ingredient barbeque sauce, because it was so delicious. I am remembering "17" ingredients (I remember there were odd "repeats" in it, like both fresh-pressed AND powdered garlic - a long list, but it was so good it was worth the trouble). 

I was canning many things, then, and I also used the Ball Book to learn how to can whatever I set my mind to can. (Sometimes I would consult my local Cooperative Extension. But mostly everything could be found in that book.) I prepared and canned piles of green beans, but the were not so impressive for all that effort. The peaches, though, were heavenly (water-bath of course). Of course veggies and meat necessitate the pressure canner.

I canned the deer by cutting the raw meat in chunks, adding it to the sauce I'd made, and processing it in the jars. Then when I got the jar out of the pantry to use, I dumped the jar into a pan and shredded the meat before heating. Is that how you do it? 

I haven't canned in a long time. I look forward to canning again. Unfortunately it's not likely this summer because I have too much else going on. But some day! I'd like to get out my BBQ sauce recipe and can with grass-fed beef from a local farm, because there are a few to pick from in the general area. I'd like to can it from fresh, not frozen, so I will have to find a farm that will let me do that. And I'd like to try BBQ chicken, too. I am curious if you have different sauce recipes for the two meats.

________
My pressure canner - its 21 1/2 qts. and very heavy. I really valued that canner. Sadly, it sits in the basement waiting for my canning days again.









My other very valued piece of equipment was my hand crank food mill. I think I used it for making tomato sauce. Probably not the grapes...

I remember! It was a _Victorio Food Mill!_ I prized that. It also sits packed in the basement and waits. It was so amazing how easy it was to make huge batches of puree from fresh tomatoes, discarding the stems, seeds, and skins off to the side in a little bowl when you cranked. The operation looked like this:









My son was young and used to stand on a chair so he could help me mash the tomatoes down into the mill with a big red plastic club-type tool. I would simmer the fresh puree on the stove with the onions, garlic, herbs, etc and can the finished sauce so it would be ready to use from the pantry. For days the house smelled delicious while I made more and more batches. 

You brought back good memories! I miss those days of major canning operations. I long to do it again. This summer is for other things, though.

___________
I remember on my wish list for the next great home-canning tool was a Finnish Steam Juicer. We had vineyards near our country home, and on beautiful fall days, my son and I would go picking - baskets and baskets! I had a recipe for homemade grape juice that did not need the steamer, the easy kind of home-canned juice, with sugar added, in 1/2 gallon jars. The grapes are left in the jar, and when you go to use the juice you strain off the (now pale) grapes. It was totally delicious, and it looks like this:


----------



## wooleybooger

Richard F. said:


> Wooleybooger, I am really curious what your barbeque sauce recipe is for your pork canning. Also the chicken - do you have a different recipe for that?


The sauce is just a ketchup, vinegar, sugar, seasonings mixture. Recipe follows.

When I bought my canner I looked at and really wanted on the those American canners but just couldn't justify the cost.

For my pulled pork I cook fresh picnic hams in the oven and when they reach 220 Deg. pull them out and let rest for a couple hours then shred, season and sauce. Refrigerate. When ready to can I reheat the meat and add more sauce, more than you might think is necessary since the meat really soaks it up. Also I have a large pot of sauce simmering on the stove. Those big pots and canner all on the stove can be a challenge to work with. When the meat is hot I move the pot to a small table and fill the jars added more sauce up to 1" headspace, put lids, bands and process.

I use the same sauce for BBQ baked beans. Replacing part of the cooking liquid with sauce then adding more sauce to the jars when filling.

The sauce:

56 oz. ketchup ( 4- 14oz bottles. since ketchup is sold by weight not fluid oz. I weigh it on my kitchen scale)

2 lb. dk. brown sugar
1T garlic powder
1 1/4 qt. cider vinegar
2 heaping T black pepper
2T mustard powder
1/4 t red pepper
4T liquid smoke
3T salt
1 lb. butter or margarine

Combine all and bring to a boil, simmer a while. Makes about 3 quarts. Interesting note, the recipe will make about a gallon if you measure the ketchup by fluid ounces which I did do several times before I noticed the bottles were sold by net weight.

If you intend to use the sauce for canning leave the fat out of it. Canning dairy products is not a recommended practice.

I only make it without the butter since I started canning so that I don't have two different sauces on hand in qty.

The sauce is sufficiently acid that it can be water bath canned by itself. I use it on beef, pork, chicken and of course in baked beans.

I find it equally good with the greater amount of ketchup and the butter as without. YMMV


----------



## DoomsDave

Richard F. said:


> Hi This is Eliza. I am reading this thread months after you wrote this, but I noticed you did not get any comments on this nice-looking fish dish. Probably others were puzzled like me by the off-putting name. I think you mean Sole Meuniere, right? Or maybe you know that and I am just being too serious. lain:


It was a joke, and you got the name right. (Oh, well, sometimes they fall flat, even Richard Pryor and Johnny Carson et al knew that . . . . . :smile

Hmm. Haven't had Sole M in a while, maybe have it again. I bought some clarified butter a while back for that purpose I haven't used.

Looks like Sole M is back in the menu soon! :vs_cool:

But I improve on the recipe; I use cornmeal instead of flour and add my own special spice mix. Serve with wild rice, and a nice white wine and scream obscenities in many languages!

obscénités! <== French!

obscenidades! <== Spanish!

Obszönitäten!! <== Deutsch!


----------



## BigJim

DoomsDave said:


> It was a joke, and you got the name right. (Oh, well, sometimes they fall flat, even Richard Pryor and Johnny Carson et al knew that . . . . . :smile
> 
> Hmm. Haven't had Sole M in a while, maybe have it again. I bought some clarified butter a while back for that purpose I haven't used.
> 
> Looks like Sole M is back in the menu soon! :vs_cool:
> 
> But I improve on the recipe; I use cornmeal instead of flour and add my own special spice mix. Serve with wild rice, and a nice white wine and scream obscenities in many languages!
> 
> obscénités! <== French!
> 
> obscenidades! <== Spanish!
> 
> Obszönitäten!! <== Deutsch!


What are the pros and cons of clarified butter? 


I plan to smoke some ribs and chicken quarters in the next few days. I don't use sauce on the ribs, I use a dry rub, but I do use BBQ sauce on the chicken.

I like to smoke Boston butts. I smoke at 200 degrees until internal temps are 190. I pull the butts off the smoker wrap in tin foil, then wrap with a couple thick bath towels and place in a small cooler. It is amazing how moist and tender the butts are fixed like this.

I make my own BBQ sauce but I found instead of using liquid smoke, I use the Kansas City orignal in its place.

This is my BBQ sauce. The GF stands for "gluten free" our daughter in law can't have gluten so I make her's separate.

MY BBQ SAUCE (Jim’s)

1/3 cup balsamic vinegar G F
1/3 cup malt vinegar OMIT NOT Gluten Free
1/3 cup salad vinegar G F
½ cup apple vinegar G F
2 cups water G F
1 tsp red pepper G F
1 tbsp black pepper G F
Good dash of white pepper G F
3 tbsp honey G F
3 tbsp dark molasses G F
1 1/2 cup catsup G F
2 tbsp A-1 steak sauce NOT G F OMIT
3 tbsp Worcestershire sauce NOT G F OMIT (SOY)
2 tbsp soy sauce OMIT NOT G F
1/3 cup Dales steak sauce G F
36 oz KC Masterpiece Original BBQ sauce G F
2 tbsp KC Masterpiece Steak spices G F
Good dash onion powder G F
2 tbsp my dry rub spices (Jim’s) G F ***Go with Dry rub instead of rib rub
1 tsp pepper flakes G F

I don't cook on stove, I let it be just like it is.


----------



## wooleybooger

Balsamic vinegar makes everything taste better. :wink2:

Yeah you don't need to cook yours. I cook mine to melt and incorporate the brown sugar and butter if used also to use in canning otherwise it can go room temp or cold on food.


----------



## Colbyt

BigJim said:


> What are the pros and cons of clarified butter?
> 
> 
> .





Clarified butter has all the water cooked out. It is pure grease and shelf stable at room temps.


I suspect without confirmation that it reduces the chances of steaming the food from the water vapor.


----------



## wooleybooger

Clarified butter has a higher smoking point due to the milk solids being separated out. It is cook just to the point the water evaporates and the solid sink to the bottom of the container.

Here is an article describing the difference between clarified butter, ghee, and brown butter and the method to make each.

https://www.abeautifulplate.com/clarified-butter-ghee-and-brown-butter/


----------



## DoomsDave

BigJim said:


> What are the pros and cons of clarified butter?


Your recipe sounds good! I just wanted address your question:

Clarified butter has been heated to cause the "milk solids" foam up and get removed (you can do it in the microwave if you have to) which effectively turns it into this nice buttery cooking oil, which means you can fry things like fish it nice and crispy without the butter burning.

SO GOOD.

Take a stick of butter, put in glass bowl, heat a minute, carefully remove the foam that comes to the top. Or buy some. 

SO GOOD. For that recipe, oh yeah. :vs_cool:


----------



## DoomsDave

Colbyt said:


> Clarified butter has all the water cooked out. It is pure grease and shelf stable at room temps.
> 
> 
> I suspect without confirmation that it reduces the chances of steaming the food from the water vapor.


It has the milk solids cooked out and removed, so it won't burn, which turns it into cooking oil, so good. And gets rid of the water vapor problem, too.


----------



## BigJim

I really appreciate y'all taking the time to let me know about that butter, that does make sense, thank y'all.


----------



## Nik333

This is interesting - https://www.thespruceeats.com/smoking-points-of-fats-and-oils-1328753


----------



## wooleybooger

Yes butter has the lowest smoke point. Clarified butter one of the highest but not the highest.


----------



## Nik333

My favorite thing is the photo of saturated fats.:wink2:Hungry.


----------



## BigJim

Nik333 said:


> This is interesting - https://www.thespruceeats.com/smoking-points-of-fats-and-oils-1328753


That was surprising, I thought Olive oil would smoke before the others did.


----------



## Nik333

I made a wonderful sauce. Very simple, but no amounts. I tend to cook from scratch.


I was given a big bottle of Chardonnay & I don't like it. But, I had never tried it in a sauce.


I'm not really one for recipe details. . .:wink2:



I made a sauce of beef broth cooked down with chopped garlic & then added Chardonnay. Sooo good on beef with noodles. I don't know what happens to the Chardonnay when cooked but it was wonderful. Kind of like a very simple Beef Bourguignon or Beef Burgundy.


----------



## Colbyt

BigJim said:


> I really appreciate y'all taking the time to let me know about that butter, that does make sense, thank y'all.





Premade, It is sold in jars and called Ghee. Best price in your area will soon be at Aldis (opening soon).


----------



## wooleybooger

I'm thinking that the terms clarified butter and ghee are often used interchangeably. Strictly speaking they are different with clarified butter heated just until the milk solid sink and can be strained out. Ghee is heated slightly more to just begin browning the milk solids and give a nutty taste. Heated even more to just before burning and you have brown butter.

Check this out. Scroll down and you will see methods to make each of these butter products.

https://www.abeautifulplate.com/clarified-butter-ghee-and-brown-butter/


----------



## wooleybooger

This morning I've baked a sheet full of plantain chips, slices actually they are too thick for chips. The plantains must be fully ripe, that is yellow with a lot of black areas.

Slice cut off ends and remove peel from 3 or 4 plantains and slice 1/4 to 1/3 inch thick. Coat with oil. Line sheet pan with parchment paper and layout the plantain, lightly salt the top.

Bake in preheated 425* oven about 10 minutes until you can see some brown on the sides/bottom.

Nobody can eat just one. :biggrin2:

Several days ago I made cinnamon sugar plantains. Prepare as above but slice 3/4 thick.

Make your sugar/cinnamon mixture to your taste.

Saute the plantain pieces a couple minutes on each side then reduce heat, top with the sugar mixture, cover pan and cook until the pieces are soft though.

I usually buy and use them at the semi-ripe or a little more stage.


----------



## Richard F.

Eliza here. I am parsing in my response in plum, below.


wooleybooger said:


> The sauce is just a ketchup, vinegar, sugar, seasonings mixture. Recipe follows.
> 
> When I bought my canner I looked at and really wanted on the those American canners but just couldn't justify the cost.
> 
> Yes, I can't remember how I justified that cost of it as a stay-at-home mom. I think maybe that old uncashed check from a closed account that I found in my drawer while organizing might have had something to do with it! I had a friend who was a super-canner for her large family who encouraged me on my way, and she had advised me on the American canner. (She also highly recommended the Victorio which was a good buy.) I imagine I was also influenced by my fear of the pressure canner. The heavy one made me feel safe about it. And I valued it, and made good use of it, and having it sit unused downstairs doesn't sit well with me, so I will be back at it again someday.
> 
> 
> For my pulled pork I cook fresh picnic hams in the oven and when they reach 220 Deg. pull them out and let rest for a couple hours then shred, season and sauce. Refrigerate. When ready to can I reheat the meat and add more sauce, more than you might think is necessary since the meat really soaks it up. Also I have a large pot of sauce simmering on the stove. Those big pots and canner all on the stove can be a challenge to work with. When the meat is hot I move the pot to a small table and fill the jars added more sauce up to 1" headspace, put lids, bands and process.
> 
> Oh, okay, so is it technically pulled ham?? I didn't know it was ever done this way, although I don't know a lot about different BBQ methods. It doesn't dry it out, since it is already oven-cooked when you process it? A big bonus here is that it is already shredded in the jar, so you truly do have instant food, ready-to-go on the shelf.
> 
> Yes, having big pots on the stove while also the canner is challenging. Part of the challenge of canning is juggling all that stuff in your space. I can see a problem here with our stove being right next to the fridge. Maybe a portable burner on the dryer in the adjoining room would be useful for the sauce on canning days.
> 
> Don't you just love these?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ball plastic canning funnel. I had two. So USEFUL!
> 
> ...
> The sauce:
> 
> 56 oz. ketchup ( 4- 14oz bottles. since ketchup is sold by weight not fluid oz. I weigh it on my kitchen scale)
> 
> 2 lb. dk. brown sugar
> 1T garlic powder
> 1 1/4 qt. cider vinegar
> 2 heaping T black pepper
> 2T mustard powder
> 1/4 t red pepper
> 4T liquid smoke
> 3T salt
> 1 lb. butter or margarine
> 
> Combine all and bring to a boil, simmer a while. Makes about 3 quarts. Interesting note, the recipe will make about a gallon if you measure the ketchup by fluid ounces which I did do several times before I noticed the bottles were sold by net weight.
> 
> The recipe looks simple and good! Two kinds of pepper. The liquid smoke is a good touch.
> 
> I just got a kitchen scale (a simple flat one) this year and it does revolutionize things!
> 
> If you intend to use the sauce for canning leave the fat out of it. Canning dairy products is not a recommended practice. Yes.
> 
> I only make it without the butter since I started canning so that I don't have two different sauces on hand in qty.
> 
> The sauce is sufficiently acid that it can be water bath canned by itself. I use it on beef, pork, chicken and of course in baked beans.
> 
> Oh, I see! So less processing. Makes it better for the already-cooked ham.
> 
> I find it equally good with the greater amount of ketchup and the butter as without. YMMV


[Responded to above in the text in plum].


----------



## Richard F.

BigJim said:


> I like to smoke Boston butts. I smoke at 200 degrees until internal temps are 190. I pull the butts off the smoker wrap in tin foil, then wrap with a couple thick bath towels and place in a small cooler. It is amazing how moist and tender the butts are fixed like this.
> 
> I make my own BBQ sauce but I found instead of using liquid smoke, I use the Kansas City orignal in its place.
> 
> This is my BBQ sauce. The GF stands for "gluten free" our daughter in law can't have gluten so I make her's separate.
> 
> MY BBQ SAUCE (Jim’s)
> 
> 1/3 cup balsamic vinegar G F
> 1/3 cup malt vinegar OMIT NOT Gluten Free
> 1/3 cup salad vinegar G F
> ½ cup apple vinegar G F
> 2 cups water G F
> 1 tsp red pepper G F
> 1 tbsp black pepper G F
> Good dash of white pepper G F
> 3 tbsp honey G F
> 3 tbsp dark molasses G F
> 1 1/2 cup catsup G F
> 2 tbsp A-1 steak sauce NOT G F OMIT
> 3 tbsp Worcestershire sauce NOT G F OMIT (SOY)
> 2 tbsp soy sauce OMIT NOT G F
> 1/3 cup Dales steak sauce G F
> 36 oz KC Masterpiece Original BBQ sauce G F
> 2 tbsp KC Masterpiece Steak spices G F
> Good dash onion powder G F
> 2 tbsp my dry rub spices (Jim’s) G F ***Go with Dry rub instead of rib rub
> 1 tsp pepper flakes G F
> 
> I don't cook on stove, I let it be just like it is.



Eliza here. What do you use for a smoker? (I have never smoked before). 

Trying to understand your explanation about the foil and towel. You do that when you take them off the grill I assume. Why the cooler with ice? To cool them off so that you can shred them into the sauce?

WOW! I thought my 17 ingredients was a little much, but this is_ twenty! Really more, because you also have dry rub spices. _ I am curious. Is this a recipe you have developed and tweaked over time? Four different vinegars! Why? 3 different peppers, okay, I can see that. I am curious to try this sometime. I love my recipe, but I am very curious to try yours!


----------



## wooleybooger

Richard F. said:


> Eliza here. I am parsing in my response in plum, below.
> 
> Oh, okay, so is it technically pulled ham??
> 
> [Responded to above in the text in plum].


I suppose that could be a matter of opinion. First of all I have neither the desire nor patience to cook the meat in a smoker or BGE which I don't have anyway and I season after cooking and shredding simply because the seasoning can't penetrate such a thick cut of meat.

As for the cut of meat it seems according to Southern Living magazine that most BBQ places use whole pork shoulders for pulled pork. The picnic cut and the Boston Butt cut. I do also if I can get both cuts at a reasonable price. I usually use two _fresh_ (uncured) picnic cuts as they are easier for me to get and usually under $1/lb. Just for clarity the pulled pork *must* be pressure canned so there really isn't less processing as I see it. The BBQ sauce itself may be water bath canned alone or kept in the refrigerator.

https://www.southernliving.com/food/entertaining/pulled-pork

This is the recipe I got the cooking method from. I don't use the seasoning or sauce and do cook to 220 deg. I find it's easier to shred when cooked to that temp.

https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/tyler-florence/pulled-pork-barbecue-recipe-1953137

I've had traditionalist BBQ'ers want to argue the method but I just tell them "whatever works for you is fine with me." I won't argue methods, the end result is what is important.


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim said:


> I like to smoke Boston butts. I smoke at 200 degrees until internal temps are 190. I pull the butts off the smoker wrap in tin foil, then wrap with a couple thick bath towels and place in a small cooler. It is amazing how moist and tender the butts are fixed like this.


Yeah I understand the wrapping method. I have done that with turkeys. Wrap/cover with tin foil then wrap in several towels and place in a cooler or styrofoam box. I've kept turkeys as long a 3 hours like that and they were still hot at steaming when the covering was removed.


----------



## Nik333

Just a suggestion, but wouldn't it be easier for someone reading , to have titles or categories rather than having to look through 110 posts for a good BBQ recipe & not knowing it's there to begin with? Not criticizing your initial idea, it was interesting.

There are other BBQ threads, also, on DIY. I knew Big Jim is a master.

Is there a way to do that?


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> Just a suggestion, but wouldn't it be easier for someone reading , to have titles or categories rather than having to look through 110 posts for a good BBQ recipe & not knowing it's there to begin with? Not criticizing your initial idea, it was interesting.
> 
> There are other BBQ threads, also, on DIY. I knew Big Jim is a master.
> 
> Is there a way to do that?


You are correct although it's seems inevitable that any one post in this thread could lead to a further discussion that might be better in a separate thread.


----------



## Nik333

Does anyone have an idea to organize it? It's starting to feel scattered.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> Does anyone have an idea to organize it? It's starting to feel scattered.


Suit yourself. I just did a search of the whole forum on "BBQ sauce". I got 264 hits. Every place from Pest Control, General DIY, Cook it Yourself, Gardening, HVAC, Off Topic, Controversial Board Room to Project Showcase, Plumbing and Painting.

Probably other places also I only looked at 2 of 5 pages of the hits.


----------



## DoomsDave

Nik333 said:


> I made a wonderful sauce. Very simple, but no amounts. I tend to cook from scratch.
> 
> 
> I was given a big bottle of Chardonnay & I don't like it. But, I had never tried it in a sauce.
> 
> 
> I'm not really one for recipe details. . .:wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a sauce of beef broth cooked down with chopped garlic & then added Chardonnay. Sooo good on beef with noodles. I don't know what happens to the Chardonnay when cooked but it was wonderful. Kind of like a very simple Beef Bourguignon or Beef Burgundy.


Sounds good!

Foaming at the mouth . . . . :vs_cool:


----------



## Two Knots

Nik333 said:


> Just a suggestion, but wouldn't it be easier for someone reading , to have titles or categories rather than having to look through 110 posts for a good BBQ recipe & not knowing it's there to begin with? Not criticizing your initial idea, it was interesting.
> 
> There are other BBQ threads, also, on DIY. I knew Big Jim is a master.
> 
> Is there a way to do that?


I agree Nik...I was going to say the exact thing you said...I tend to not
go back to these long threads.


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> Suit yourself. I just did a search of the whole forum on "BBQ sauce". I got 264 hits. Every place from Pest Control, General DIY, Cook it Yourself, Gardening, HVAC, Off Topic, Controversial Board Room to Project Showcase, Plumbing and Painting.
> 
> Probably other places also I only looked at 2 of 5 pages of the hits.



It's really not a criticism of your thread just the nature of the beast. The thread will be helpful to those wanting to think of something to make, tonight, or just to lose themselves in food.


I would have no idea how to organize it. Maybe a slightly computer geeky person would? @Mystriss :wink2:



Btw, look at the "Similar Threads" at the bottom of this thread page. Nifty, huh?:smile:


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> The thread will be helpful to those wanting to think of something to make, tonight, or just to lose themselves in food.
> 
> 
> I would have no idea how to organize it. Maybe a slightly computer geeky person would? @Mystriss :wink2:


That was the original intent of the thread. Sort of a "what are you doing today" thing. Never intended strickly as a recipe thread though it has almost become that. If I mention something I'm making today I don't mind sharing the recipe in this thread. If it is something kind of special I would probably put it in it's own thread. For instance Linguine with Clams in Red Wine Sauce. That would get a separate thread. Maybe with the recipe maybe not.

I see no need to try to re-organize this thread.

My adventure today is canning navy beans. Probably will yield 15 to 18 pint jars.


----------



## BigJim

Nik333 said:


> Does anyone have an idea to organize it? It's starting to feel scattered.


Nik I will ask Cricket if there is a way to organize a BBQ/smoking section.


----------



## Mystriss

Edit the first post to include a table of content with links to each of the recipes. Maybe do sub-topic's for any specific discussions (BBQ, etc)


Though honestly, it's only 3 pages of posts... Are folks these days really so ... I don't want to say lazy, because it's more of a hobby or whatever, but idk what to call it... "opposed to reading" maybe? That they don't want to read the thread? I'm kind of thinking not most of us, seems like we're keeping up with it


----------



## BigJim

Richard F. said:


> Eliza here. What do you use for a smoker? (I have never smoked before).
> 
> Trying to understand your explanation about the foil and towel. You do that when you take them off the grill I assume. Why the cooler with ice? To cool them off so that you can shred them into the sauce?
> 
> WOW! I thought my 17 ingredients was a little much, but this is_ twenty! Really more, because you also have dry rub spices. _ I am curious. Is this a recipe you have developed and tweaked over time? Four different vinegars! Why? 3 different peppers, okay, I can see that. I am curious to try this sometime. I love my recipe, but I am very curious to try yours!


Eliza, my smoker is in the photos below. A good friend gave me an old Smokey Mt charcoal smoker years back. He also taught me how to smoke and fry deep fried fish. I have over the years researched and developed my own methods, dry rub and sauce which work best for me. I couldn't improve on his fried fish method though and can't say I have on his smoking method. I basically do smoke some the way he does to a point but we prefer the way I do mine better.

The smoker was charcoal and I converted it to an electric smoker because the charcoal around here is so dad burn high dollar as this is a tourist town. Also the time it took fooling with the charcoal was just more than I wanted to fool with. Every time you open a smoker, it adds about 30 more minutes to the cooking time. Anyway, I insulated the old smoker and covered it with aluminum that I had left over from building a teardrop camper. I bought an oven rheostat to control the heating element I installed, it really does work great.

Some people will wash/clean the inside of their smoker after each use. This takes a lot of the really good smoked taste away from the meat. A smoker IMHO is like a really good smoking pipe from past years, it needs to be seasoned really good for it to work to it's fullest. I keep the grates and parts clean but the inside walls of the smoker is untouched, it really does make a difference. 

The reason I wrap the boston butts and ribs with tin foil after smoking, then wrapping with a couple of clean towels and placing in a prewarmed cooler, is it gives the meat a chance to distribute the juices throughout the meat and makes it very tender and moist. Also doing this, I can fix the meat 3 or 4 hours ahead of time and transport if I need too. I use as small a cooler as possible as it is easier to keep heated. 

Sometimes I will not wrap the ribs this way as it makes the meat so tender it literally falls off the bones. Some people don't like it that way so then I use the 3-2-1 method for St Louis style ribs and the 2-2-1 method for baby back ribs.

Sorry to write a blame book here. lol


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim said:


> Nik I will ask Cricket if there is a way to organize a BBQ/smoking section.


Jim this thread wasn't meant to take the place of the Cook it Yourself forum. If it is felt that a separate BBQ/smoking section is needed why not just start a thread titled BBQ and Smoking or a separate forum with that title. The person that asked me is also a canner though not currently active in canning apparently. This separate section thing could conceivably grow to several sections such as Instapot, Sous Vide, etc. I really don't think there is enough interest in there areas to support separate forums. 

I think this all came about because someone recently asked me a question about something I posted mentioning BBQ sauce and canning and wanted my BBQ sauce recipe. 

Just my two cents.


----------



## Two Knots

Wow Big Jim, that is a serious smoker... 
As Wooley suggested, this smoker and BBQ stuff
deserves a separate thread...for those of us that
could use lots of help and suggestions on smoking
and BBQ-ing...:smile: 
You could just copy and paste your last thread to a new
post so that it’s not overlooked. Then we can take it from
there. :yes:


----------



## Colbyt

BigJim said:


> Eliza, my smoker is in the photos below.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I insulated the old smoker and covered it with aluminum that I had left over from building a teardrop camper. I bought an oven rheostat to control the heating element I installed, it really does work great.





I meant to ask the last time you posted this photo.


How and with what did you insulate this smoker?


----------



## BigJim

Colbyt said:


> I meant to ask the last time you posted this photo.
> 
> 
> How and with what did you insulate this smoker?


Rockwool insulation. The first time I didn't think wood would catch fire under the low temps so I used wood as an insulator, well it did catch fire so that didn't work. I failed to take into consideration that I always put 5 charcoal bricketts close to the elements to give the butts a nice smoke ring and to get the smoke to rolling good. The heat from the charcoal was too hot and set the wood afire. Rockwool's quote:

"ROCKWOOL insulation won't burn, or release toxic gases or smoke when exposed to high heat. It helps delay the spread of fire and may provide you and your family with precious extra seconds to escape. ... ROCKWOOL insulation products are often used in dedicated fire protection systems for buildings and industrial equipment."


----------



## Nik333

Interesting:


Modern *mineral wool*, widely referred to as "*rock wool*", is a manufactured product comprised of a mix of limestone, slag waste from steel blast furnaces, and basalt or diabase. Typically but varying by manufacturer, *mineral wool* insulation is about 3/4 steel slag and 25% basalt rock.
https://inspectapedia.com/insulation/Rock-wool-composition.php*https://inspectapedia.com/insulation/Rock-wool-composition.phphttps://inspectapedia.com/insulation/Rock-wool-composition.php*


----------



## BigJim

wooleybooger said:


> Jim this thread wasn't meant to take the place of the Cook it Yourself forum. If it is felt that a separate BBQ/smoking section is needed why not just start a thread titled BBQ and Smoking or a separate forum with that title. The person that asked me is also a canner though not currently active in canning apparently. This separate section thing could conceivably grow to several sections such as Instapot, Sous Vide, etc. I really don't think there is enough interest in there areas to support separate forums.
> 
> I think this all came about because someone recently asked me a question about something I posted mentioning BBQ sauce and canning and wanted my BBQ sauce recipe.
> 
> Just my two cents.


Wooley, I am including your post in the email I am writing to Cricket. I really didn't think y'all meant for a BBQ forum to take the place of this great forum, this forum is just way to good and interesting to hide.


----------



## Nik333

I remember a lot of Smoker & BBG threads a few years ago, with BigJim's posts. This was a great one. By Colbyt.



https://www.diychatroom.com/f39/question-smokers-bbq-smokers-402801/


----------



## BigJim

Two Knots said:


> Wow Big Jim, that is a serious smoker...
> As Wooley suggested, this smoker and BBQ stuff
> deserves a separate thread...for those of us that
> could use lots of help and suggestions on smoking
> and BBQ-ing...:smile:
> You could just copy and paste your last thread to a new
> post so that it’s not overlooked. Then we can take it from
> there. :yes:


Thanks Joann, my smoker is nothing compared to my buddy's smoker, that thing he has is a commercial smoker and is state of the art. He does way way more smoking than I do, he smokes sometimes twice a week but mostly for old folk groups and church groups, doesn't charge then a dime.


----------



## BigJim

Cricket emailed back and do y'all feel a BBQ section would be better separated from the cooking section? I told her I would ask y'all which you would like.


----------



## Bud9051

I cook on a grill when the bugs won't carry me away but not a BBQ specialists. Have we see that many posts on this forum? Maybe just add "and BBQ " to the forum title instead of a whole separate forum. But I'm flexible.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim said:


> Wooley, I am including your post in the email I am writing to Cricket. I really didn't think y'all meant for a BBQ forum to take the place of this great forum, this forum is just way to good and interesting to hide.


:thumbup:


----------



## Nik333

BigJim said:


> Cricket emailed back and do y'all feel a BBQ section would be better separated from the cooking section? I told her I would ask y'all which you would like.



It seems like BBQ, Smokers, Sauces & Rubs are a whole huge topic that involves not only recipes, techniques, & equipment, but stories, too. Many who don't cook as a rule do BBQ/Grill. I'm just basing this on the 4 & 1/2 years that I've been reading stories, here.


Here's one that has almost 12,000 views. I looked under barbeque.


https://www.diychatroom.com/f39/anybody-bbq-174631/


----------



## Two Knots

BigJim said:


> Cricket emailed back and do y'all feel a BBQ section would be better separated from the cooking section? I told her I would ask y'all which you would like.


Jim, you’re the one we have to thank for a cook it yourself section. It was
your idea. :smile: Whatever you decide it fine with me!


----------



## BigJim

Two Knots said:


> Jim, you’re the one we have to thank for a cook it yourself section. It was
> your idea. :smile: Whatever you decide it fine with me!


Joann, I don't think that was my idea, but who ever idea it was, this is a really great place to talk about all different things cooking. There have been many fantastic dishes and recipes and ideas, I have a whole bunch of the recipes saved. Lets see what some of the other folks think about a separate smoking area. I personally would like it to be separate, but this is y'alls call.


----------



## wooleybooger

I've just searched on terms barbecue, smoker, rub and sauce. I know those terms a bit ambiguous as they are. There weren't a great number of hits on smoker and rub. Barbecue got a several pages worth for 2018/19 pretty lean for a while before that. Sauce got many pages of hits but of course most were not BBQ sauce. To me the results are inconclusive. I see the only need for a separate area is to consolidate these items in order to make them more easily found and that may be sufficient reason to have a separate area.


----------



## Colbyt

BigJim said:


> Cricket emailed back and do y'all feel a BBQ section would be better separated from the cooking section? I told her I would ask y'all which you would like.





Honestly I can go either way. Not separate but as a sub-section of Cook it yourself.


One thing everyone needs to consider is that the more categories == fewer posts in each one.


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> Not separate but as a sub-section of Cook it yourself.
> 
> One thing everyone needs to consider is that the more categories == fewer posts in each one.


^^^This. Not a separate section but a child of Cook It Yourself as Cook It Yourself is a child of Do It Yourself.

Colbyt is correct I think about more categories.


----------



## BigJim

I will pass this along, I also think this should be a sub of the cooking forum.


----------



## BigJim

Cricket is ready to set up the BBQ/smoking area, she just needs:

Forum Title:
Forum Description:

Any suggestions?


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim said:


> Cricket is ready to set up the BBQ/smoking area, she just needs:
> 
> Forum Title:
> Forum Description:
> 
> Any suggestions?



How about: BBQ, Grilling, Meat/Fish Smoking
and
A place to discuss techniques, tools, sauce, rubs, favorite smoking woods and related stuff. Also to show off your work and share recipes.


----------



## Two Knots

wooleybooger said:


> How about: BBQ, Grilling, Meat/Fish Smoking
> and
> A place to discuss techniques, tools, sauce, rubs, favorite smoking woods and related stuff. Also to show off your work and share recipes.


This sounds good to me...but, instead of the backslash, I like ampersand instead.

BBQ, Grilling, Meat & Fish Smoking.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> This sounds good to me...but, instead of the backslash, I like ampersand instead.
> 
> BBQ, Grilling, Meat & Fish Smoking.


Agree, that's better.


----------



## wooleybooger

wooleybooger said:


> My adventure today is canning navy beans. Probably will yield 15 to 18 pint jars.


That from a couple days ago. I processed 19 pint jars. 2 jars didn't seal so I put them in the frig. Opened one for supper last night, it was quite tasty even my wife said it was good. :vs_laugh:

I'm not sure why it didn't seal but looking at the seal area of the lid it's pretty apparent it was only sucked down good about half way around. Strange.


----------



## Colbyt

wooleybooger said:


> I'm not sure why it didn't seal but looking at the seal area of the lid it's pretty apparent it was only sucked down good about half way around. Strange.





My only guess is warped band. Gonna be hard to find until it happens again.


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> My only guess is warped band. Gonna be hard to find until it happens again.


Could be. It's only the third seal failure I've had in two years. Two failures in this one batch. The band didn't feel quite right when I put it back on.


----------



## Nik333

So, would the section include actual BBQs and Smokers? There's great interest in that & recipes often get added.


----------



## BigJim

Nik333 said:


> So, would the section include actual BBQs and Smokers? There's great interest in that & recipes often get added.


So this is what the new section will be named?

How about: BBQ, Grilling, Meat & Fish Smoking

A place to discuss techniques, tools, sauce, rubs, favorite smoking woods and related stuff. Also to show off your work and share recipes.

I like the smoking fish, I have never tried smoking fish but have a friend who does and he loves it. We had a good friend who lived in Alaska who sent us a case of smoked King Salmon that he had caught, smoked and canned. Talk about fantastic, it was out of this world good.


----------



## Nik333

BigJim said:


> So this is what the new section will be named?
> 
> How about: BBQ, Grilling, Meat & Fish Smoking
> 
> A place to discuss techniques, tools, sauce, rubs, favorite smoking woods and related stuff. Also to show off your work and share recipes.



Would tools include an actual Smoker or BBQ? Sorry to keep asking. I don't know if that's considered an appliance or what. I would interpret a tool as something like a pair of tongs or a thermometer.


Dictionary didn't help with a word, but came across this:


“The story of barbecue is the story of America. Settlers arrive on great unspoiled continent. Discover wondrous riches. Set them on fire and eat them.” Vince Staten, Real Barbecue :wink2:


----------



## Two Knots

Nik333 said:


> Would tools include an actual Smoker or BBQ? Sorry to keep asking. I don't know if that's considered an appliance or what. I would interpret a tool as something like a pair of tongs or a thermometer.



I think everything and anything to do with grilling and smoking will be
discussed in the new section. 
We bought a smoker just to smoke fish (salmon) It was a cheap smoker,
it was about 35.00 bucks....We tried several times to use it, but each
time it was a disaster. It smokes like a barn fire, huge pillows of black smoke... :sad:. 
Everything tasted like burned wood. It finally ended up curbside.

I bet there is a way to create a smoker in a regular BBQ...using a pan
filled with wood chips, cover it with aluminum foil, place the fish on
a rack, set the BBQ on low ...and just wing it! 
This is something we can get into in the new section...
“everything you want to know about BBQing but are afraid to ask.”


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> I think everything and anything to do with grilling and smoking will be
> discussed in the new section.
> 
> Absolutely yes, I think that is the intent.
> 
> We bought a smoker just to smoke fish (salmon) It was a cheap smoker,
> it was about 35.00 bucks....We tried several times to use it, but each
> time it was a disaster. It smokes like a barn fire, huge pillows of black smoke... :sad:.
> Everything tasted like burned wood. It finally ended up curbside.
> 
> I bet there is a way to create a smoker in a regular BBQ...using a pan
> filled with wood chips, cover it with aluminum foil, place the fish on
> a rack, set the BBQ on low ...and just wing it!
> This is something we can get into in the new section...
> “everything you want to know about BBQing but are afraid to ask.”


TK I know there are various ways to do smoking. I will have to research them some for pics so when this section gets going I will attempt to post about some of them. Particularly the things you mentioned here.


----------



## Nik333

I want a Tandoori oven!


I think Big Jim has probably been smoking meat most of his life. He could probably think of something, Two Knots.


----------



## BigJim

You would be amazed what some people make smokers out of, old refrigerators barrels; and a bunch have made smokers out of all wood. But, a lot of those that are wooden are cold smokers instead of cooking smokers.

I haven't been smoking all my life but have for a bunch of years.

I am going to email Cricket and let her know what was decided to name the new section. I will try to move as many BBQ and smoker posts into the new section as I can. I may need your help to post links that you have found so we can get them all in one place. I sure do appreciate y'all.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> I want a Tandoori oven!
> 
> 
> I think Big Jim has probably been smoking meat most of his life. He could probably think of something, Two Knots.


Ok I'm interested in tandoor cooking also. Here is a DIY version. I saw another years ago but I guess that link is no longer available.


http://www.renegadekitchen.com/blog/diy-tandoor-oven


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim said:


> You would be amazed what some people make smokers out of, old refrigerators barrels; and a bunch have made smokers out of all wood. But, a lot of those that are wooden are cold smokers instead of cooking smokers.
> 
> I haven't been smoking all my life but have for a bunch of years.
> 
> I am going to email Cricket and let her know what was decided to name the new section. I will try to move as many BBQ and smoker posts into the new section as I can. I may need your help to post links that you have found so we can get them all in one place. I sure do appreciate y'all.


:vs_cool:

Yes there are lots of ways and I'm interested in cold smoking. Pork belly, pork jowls, fish, cheese, whatever.


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> Ok I'm interested in tandoor cooking also. Here is a DIY version. I saw another years ago but I guess that link is no longer available.
> 
> 
> http://www.renegadekitchen.com/blog/diy-tandoor-oven



I saw that under images. I must have researched it in the past, because I know there's a risk of the clay pots exploding. It has to be greatly resistant to heat & a clean clay or similar. You never know what weird chemicals/minerals are in the clay pots.


I used to use a whole chicken, slathered with Tandoori sauce, on a small Hibachi grill, with the chicken covered with foil. ( I had a hillbilly mother & hobo father. ) Neighbors would come out of the woodwork to see what smelled so good.


----------



## ktownskier

I was going to post my last adventure here, but, off to the new post I go. 

But I do want to post his. 

My wife is Part of the Rotary for our town. And, they are very active. This past weekend, the rotary was asked to "walking Taco's" at an even at the high school so the incoming senior class would have money to do a trip to Cost Rica. The Rotary would donate the proceeds from the event to the seniors who were going to do all the work. All the meat was donated as well as the Frito's, cheese,tomatoes and onions. All the rotary members had to do was cook, chop, slice and dice. 

Well, my wife was give 20 lbs of burger to make into taco meat. And, she subtlety asked me what would be the best way to do it. Knowing that I would take over. Thank goodness we have a large multiburner gas stove. Not a commercial wanna be, but darn good. 

I also have a 14" frypan and a 5 qt saute pan. We hooked up the large serving oven (a Nesco roaster I think) and put some water under the pan and started frying up. 

We were able to fry the ground beef in 5 lb batches. I have learned to crumble the meat while putting it in the pan so it helps the protein break up into small pieces. And I use a potato masher as well. We got each 5 20# batch cooked, de-fatted, seasoned and into the big cooker in about 40 minutes. 

I skimmed off almost 4 cups of liquid (before the seasoning and water) from the cooked meat and put it into a fat separator. I put the juices back into the meat and I was left with over 2 cups of fat from the ground beef. 

I suggested to my wife that she give some to our pups, thinking she would give 2 tablespoons to them. She gave them a bout a 1/2 cup each. Thank god her job is to clean up the dog poop!!!


----------



## wooleybooger

The one I saw and had a link to was a regular tandoor pot and the person was building a place to use it in his yard. A square inclosure filled with sand to hold the pot. The sand surrounded the cooking pot as I recalled. It's been many years ago and I lost the link a long time ago. For what it's worth.


----------



## wooleybooger

ktownskier said:


> I suggested to my wife that she give some to our pups, thinking she would give 2 tablespoons to them. She gave them a bout a 1/2 cup each. Thank god her job is to clean up the dog poop!!!


:vs_laugh: :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


----------



## jecapereca

Not as grand as the rest of the culinary adventures here today but we made our own yogurt using our brand new machine! We do love some yogurt and the occasional Greek variant in the house and the kids suggested we make our own a while back. Just takes plenty of time to ferment - half a day if I remember right (although apparently normal according to this page). Was hesitant at first but we have money to spare, plus the family is happy so not regretting it.


----------



## wooleybooger

I love yogurt but wife doesn't. I may try one of the methods in this link to make it, someday.

https://www.thespruceeats.com/make-yogurt-without-yogurt-maker-recipe-1807114


----------



## Two Knots

wooleybooger said:


> I love yogurt but wife doesn't. I may try one of the methods in this link to make it, someday.
> 
> https://www.thespruceeats.com/make-yogurt-without-yogurt-maker-recipe-1807114


Hey Wooley, this is fantastic...I like yogurt a lot. I think I’ll try this starting off 
with 2 cups of milk to test it out...I like the oven and the heating pan
method...Also, the crockpot one, doesn’t specify how many hours -3 or 4 hours -
what do you think? 

If I wanted to make vanilla yogurt, do you think just adding a little splash
of vanilla extract would do it?

edit: just answered my own questions with this link that was part of your
original link.
https://www.thespruceeats.com/homemade-flavored-yogurt-recipe-1807113

And always keep some already homemade yogurt (the mother) 
for making more yogurt. 
Yogurt and milk is on my shopping list.


----------



## wooleybooger

Thanks for bumping this up Joann. I'd forgotten all about it. Need to get my act together on this. I think we have a mutual friend on another forum that may like this.


----------



## wooleybooger

I am having new/old adventure the last few days.

Digging around in the pantry I came across a bag or Morton Tender Quick. I used this in the past some, put it up and forgot about it.

Looked around in my favorites and found some info on using it so I thawed a couple slices of fresh picnic and applied the cure per instructions. In the frig for a couple hours then rinse and cook on my grill pan. They came out great, pink color all over except for grill marks and pink all the way though, juicy too but not rare, about medium with a mild cured taste.

I found a link to the Morton meat curing guide, there was a recipe for Canadian Bacon. Pulled a pork loin from the freezer and thawed. This morning I applied the cure per instructions and hopefully Saturday I'll have 4 1/2 lbs. of Canadian Bacon.


----------



## Bud9051

That sounds good.
I was just down in my freezer getting a package of hamburger and found a pork rib roast. $4.90 for a 5.5 pound rack, always makes me feel good when I buy right. In the microwave now and will be in the oven in about an hour. Cool and rainy today, perfect day to use the oven. House is at 68 and I don't want to turn on the furnace.

Any thoughts on how to spice up this roast. I usually just season with basics and cook it. But it is a good day to try something new. no stores open so will need to use what is at hand.

Bud

And yes, keep this thread active, I always read.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nice price Bud, about $0.90/lb. I paid $0.99/lb. for the one I used this morning.

I've no idea about seasoning that piece of meat other than just basic salt, pepper, maybe garlic powder. What about making slits and stuffing peeled garlic cloves in the slits?

On those boneless loins I was slicing them about an inch thick then freezing in packages of 2. Braise them as is or slice in half to 1/2" thick and pound to 1/4" or less. Do a three station coating, flour, egg, bread crumbs and pan fry for schnitzel. You get about 20 pieces of schnitzel, enough for several good meals and cheap to if you buy right.

I've no intention of letting this thread die. Just a whatcha cookin' today thread nothing special.


----------



## Bud9051

I've seen the garlic inserted on beef roasts and I do have some garlic so will try that. I also have some Bacon and may strap some on.

Doing some reading and thoughts include rice, diced tomatoes, and maybe my slow cooker.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger

Sounds like the beginnings of a plan.


----------



## Bud9051

I went basic, braised the pork rib roast in a large pot and then covered and simmered on top of stove. Turns out I don't have an oven rated pot deep enough for that size roast. I'll be picking up something soon. It came out perfect, tender and well seasoned. I pulled the roast out and made a nice gravy and treated myself to a couple of small potatoes nuked in the microwave. Lots of low salt butter and gravy over all, it went fast. 

I've had a second similar meal yesterday and still plenty for another.

Today another treat, I have a "winter carnival casserole" in the oven with lots of cheddar cheese on top. I used to make this for the other household but their diets have changed so I get to eat it all, poor me.

Bud


----------



## Colbyt

Today.



Playing with my new toy I made Ancho chili powder from some dried chilies.


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> Today.
> 
> 
> 
> Playing with my new toy I made Ancho chili powder from some dried chilies.


OK, what grinder did you get. Remember no pics didn't happen. :devil3:


----------



## Colbyt

I settled on this model as I loved the thought of detachable dishwasher safe SS bowls and a reasonable price point.


I'll have to use it a few more times to be sure but first impression is that I did okay. The inner lid and outer cover did make it a dust free experience.


I over pulsed the 2 garlic closes and made paste not minced but that is probably operator error.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nice.

I have a couple Mr. Coffee grinders. Originally bought for coffee but also get used for spices occasionally.


----------



## Colbyt

Ancho peppers and celery leaves are about the only 2 I plan on doing regularly though I may expand on that later. Grocery store prices for most spices are way out line.


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> Ancho peppers and celery leaves are about the only 2 I plan on doing regularly though I may expand on that later. Grocery store prices for most spices are way out line.


Absolutely. I used to be able to get Anchos loose for $3.99/lb. Now they have them bagged 8oz. I believe. Works out to around$15/lb. I don't buy them. Need to make a road trip to a Mexican spice dealer I know of to check their prices.


----------



## Two Knots

I use the ninja mini express food processor. It’s a double blade.
I got to at walmart on sale two christmas’s ago for 13.99
original price was 15.99 ...now it’s 19.99.

It works great on chopping small stuff and also making
bread crumbs. 
...except for the motor everything goes in the dish washer.


----------



## Two Knots

I found it on amazon prime for 17.95

https://www.amazon.com/Ninja-NJ100-...ssor+express&qid=1567695128&s=gateway&sr=8-16


----------



## Nik333

I tried roasting & grinding whole Mexican spices in a mortar with pestle, for a flavor I read about in a new Mexican cookbook.
It was very labor intensive, but it made me happy.

My BIL was not impressed. He said he'd tasted that before. I realized it was the flavor in a $1 Mexican tamale.:sad:

I also made a garam masala (curry) roasting & grinding spices by hand. Never again!

I will make a Peking Duck again. It's worth it.:wink2:


----------



## Mystriss

I love my mortar and pestle! I have the marble type, wish it was about twice the size it is cause I'm a messy grinder, but I think the spices and what not keep better in whole form


----------



## Nik333

Mystriss said:


> I love my mortar and pestle! I have the mjarble type, wish it was about twice the size it is cause I'm a messy grinder, but I think the spices and what not keep better in whole form


Chinese markets & Chinese curio shops have them.


----------



## wooleybooger

I had a marble mortar and pestle. Wife moved the cabinet it was in to clean after I had told her not to move it without taking everything out of it. Several things got broken when stuff fell out including the marble pestle. It wasn't the first time she'd broken a bunch of stuff like that. Some of my pottery Olive Oil containers got destroyed the same way. That was years ago and I'm still extremely whizzed.


----------



## wooleybooger

Finished curing 4 1/2 pounds of pork loin for Canadian Bacon. Cut it into approx half pound pieces, put in vacuum zipper bags. Got it in the freezer now firming up and in a while I'll take them out and pull a vacuum on the bags. Should be good for a year maybe more depends on how fast it gets used. May go pretty quick.


----------



## ktownskier

Tonight the wife made white chicken chili. It isn't truly white as there are black beans and red kidney beans in it. One of these days I will actually start the beans from a bag and not from a can. 

A mortar and pestle are great for grinding small quantities of spices. I wouldn't use it for large quantities, for that I use a $20 coffee grinder. (I washed out my old coffee grinder and let it dry thoroughly and then use it ONLY for spices. I now have a burr grinder for my coffee) 

The key for most spices is to keep them whole as @Mystriss said above. Heck, a whole side of beef will keep longer than a pound of ground beef. 

Another trick is to toast the spices and then when grinding them, shake the grinder. Even when tossing in a handful of dried oregano or basil, I rub them between my palms to help release the fragrant oils.


----------



## wooleybooger

This week I've canned 43 pints of sliced carrots.

I'm not sure I'd call that an adventure but I would call it a lot of work even with a food processor to do the slicing.


----------



## Colbyt

Congratulations Bugs. You should be all set for the winter. 


Seriously. To endure that you must have grown them cause that is a lot work for $22 worth of canned carrots.


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> Congratulations Bugs. You should be all set for the winter.
> 
> 
> Seriously. To endure that you must have grown them cause that is a lot work for $22 worth of canned carrots.


Yeah I'm set for a while on canned carrots. I use them in tomato sauces besides just eating as is.

$22? Cheap where you are. Store brand $34, name brand $54. I paid $16.74 for 30# (6 5# bags.) and still thought the price was about $0.15 lb. too much.

Also use fresh carrots a lot.


----------



## Colbyt

Time to bump your thread for you.


Yesterdays adventure was a birthday pie, coconut cream, for Mama. Made the hard way. I would have posted a picture but she cut it before I could get the meringue on it. That girl loves her coconut pie.




> $22? Cheap where you are



49 cents a can for the store brand. I prefer fresh but sometimes use the canned ones.


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> Time to bump your thread for you.
> 
> Yesterdays adventure was a birthday pie, coconut cream, for Mama. Made the hard way. I would have posted a picture but she cut it before I could get the meringue on it. That girl loves her coconut pie.
> 
> 49 cents a can for the store brand. I prefer fresh but sometimes use the canned ones.


Ah missed the bump.

Here is a possible fun thing to do with grandkids or great grandkids depending on ages.

Yesterday I made corn dogs. Not your standard off the shelf corn dog, I used a smoked sausage that is a step above wieners. Still not a great smoked sausage but wanted a better piece of "meat". They were much better than store bought. Next time I'll use a Czech or Polish sausage made in central Texas. Should knock the door down then.

This is the batter recipe I used. There are others on the internet.

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/35149/corn-dogs/

For the sticks I got mine off Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/110-Inch-Stu...sticks&qid=1571662320&sprefix=,aps,206&sr=8-5


----------



## gma2rjc

wooleybooger, have you ever made "hamburger rocks"? It's cooked ground beef that you put in the dehydrator and then seal in canning jars with oxygen absorbers.


----------



## Nik333

gma2rjc said:


> wooleybooger, have you ever made "hamburger rocks"? It's cooked ground beef that you put in the dehydrator and then seal in canning jars with oxygen absorbers.


What do you do with them?


----------



## wooleybooger

gma2rjc said:


> wooleybooger, have you ever made "hamburger rocks"? It's cooked ground beef that you put in the dehydrator and then seal in canning jars with oxygen absorbers.


No, I haven't, never heard of them before. I searched on them and found several articles. The cooking all the same but a couple suggested what is basically "oven canning". Too my knowledge that isn't considered particularly safe. I do like the idea of using O2 absorbers to vacuum seal the jars. I also have a handheld Fresh Saver vacuum sealer. 

Actually I have everything on hand to make these. If I do I would probably use the O2 absorbers and the vacuum sealer.

@Nik333


I read that you can rehydrate them and use in any recipe calling for ground beef.


----------



## wooleybooger

Where ya go* @Nik333*.

https://www.tngun.com/dehydrating-hamburger-aka-hamburger-rocks/


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> Where ya go* @Nik333*.
> 
> https://www.tngun.com/dehydrating-hamburger-aka-hamburger-rocks/


Thanks. I usually don't buy hamburger due to the risk of E.Coli, so the risk of that & Botulism would probably push me over the edge. :glasses::smile:


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> Thanks. I usually don't buy hamburger due to the risk of E.Coli, so the risk of that & Botulism would probably push me over the edge. :glasses::smile:


I wouldn't think either of those should be a problem since the meat is cooked to sufficient temperature to kill those bugs. If you wanted to can cooked ground meat you can follow the directions for pressure canning. I notice that the USDA recommends against dry canning also I think known as oven canning. The procedure for the hamburger rocks is cooking, dehydrating and then vacuum sealing of well cooked and dehydrated meat.


----------



## LS-6

I hate the word culinary. It's sounds too political and yuppy to me. So does sauteing or broasting ect. Cooking, baking, frying or BBQ'n/grilling are the terms I prefer. All that other crap reminds me of starbucks and all those yuppie sounding 4,5,6 word coffees they sell.


----------



## wooleybooger

LS-6 said:


> I hate the word culinary. It's sounds too political and yuppy to me. So does sauteing or broasting ect. Cooking, baking, frying or BBQ'n/grilling are the terms I prefer. All that other crap reminds me of starbucks and all those yuppie sounding 4,5,6 word coffees they sell.












Well have a great day anyway.


----------



## wooleybooger

Oh, a sense of humor there with all that humbleness huh LS-6. :vs_laugh:


----------



## ktownskier

I have been craving Sloppy Joes for a bit. So, when I did the grocery order I added 2 lbs of ground beef. 

I didn't add sloppy joe mix as I thought I had some but, alas, I didn't so, off to google I went. Searching recipes from Food Network to Good Old Betty. Crocker that is. I was limited in ingredients as I was thinking I didn't need anything so I had to make an amalgamated recipe again. 

I started with an onion, dicing it thin, and then I added a couple of cloves worth of garlic sauteing it in some EVOO. (The Garlic was added towards the end, didn't want to burn it.) I scooped it out and then dropped the burger into the pan in little clumps. It helps to break it down and cook faster. I got the fat out and added the onions and garlic back in, added a can of tomato paste, a can of water, salt, chili powder, italian seasoning mix, brown sugar, Worcestershire sauce, (Lea and Perrins of course, yellow mustard, ketchup, and smoked paprika. 

I let it cook down and meld for a bit and was thinking it needed something so I added some Cholula Hot Sauce. And some aged Balsamic vinegar. Which was the kicker that brought it all together. That was for dinner last night. 

It was so good that we reheated it for dinner tonight. It was even better!!


----------



## wooleybooger

You don't need no stinkin' mix Ktown. You got something probably far better with that concoction and the Balsamic is the kicker. Two thumbs up.


----------



## ktownskier

Yep, I probably forgot that I stopped buying the mix because I made it better myself. Damn TBI!!

I looked in my cooking mix holder and I don't have much in there. Just onion soup mix for dip.


----------



## Mystriss

I've been being lazy with my husband recovering, we had shake-n-bake chicken in the convection oven lol


----------



## Bud9051

Went down to the freezer for a few steaks and also brought up a 23 pound turkey ($0.39 per pound). Still have 5 down there but this one is over a year old so needs to be cooked. All of the others are from last Thanksgiving so not as old but all have held well.

It will take several days in the frig to be workable so time to ponder what I can do with it other than just the oven. Thinking maybe bone it and tie up a roast.

Bud


----------



## Yodaman

I am not much of a cook really, but I can mix up dry nuts!
I get about half of my daily protein from eating a cup mixed nuts with my lunch.

Rather than buying pre-mixed, we buy individually and mix ourselves. Cuts down on the salt, and allows us to make a better product.

Equal parts of pecans, walnuts, almonds, peanuts, and cashews.
Half part of raisins, and toss in a few M&M's or chocolate morsels.

I mix in a big bowel and put them back into the same jars that the nuts came in.
These three jars will probably last about a month or little longer.
Simple, healthy, stores easily, and...............they are still on the market shelves.


----------



## Old Thomas

I made a BLT and it was great. I used non organic tomatoes and lettuce with bacon from a formerly living pig. And white toast made with highly processed wheat flower. The Mayo was made with cage free eggs, I couldn’t find any from unhappy chickens. Yum.


----------



## wooleybooger

Old Thomas said:


> I made a BLT and it was great. I used non organic tomatoes and lettuce with bacon from a formerly living pig. And white toast made with highly processed wheat flower. The Mayo was made with cage free eggs, I couldn’t find any from unhappy chickens. Yum.


LMAO :vs_laugh: :vs_laugh:


----------



## JLawrence08648

I love BLTs but made cast iron skillet chicken pot pie using flaky biscuits for the top.


----------



## railroadjaden

Two Knots said:


> You didn’t ask, but :smile: here’s the pics anyhow! :biggrin2:
> 
> First pic is the ingredients


OMG! I'm starving for this. Can you share the spices you put?

Thanks.


----------



## Two Knots

Two Knots said:


> You didn’t ask, but :smile: here’s the pics anyhow! :biggrin2:
> 
> First pic is the ingredients


hi and try my best to recoup it my mind. i’ll get the pics first.

I’ve had a stroke last week so I’m bit foggy and can’t type well


----------



## Colbyt

Two Knots said:


> I’ve had a stroke last week so I’m bit foggy and can’t type well





I surely hope it was a minor one and that you are on the road to full recovery.


----------



## Two Knots

Here is the pics...

ingredients:
5 or 6 cups of cooked salted rice ( best is rice is cooked the day before)
about....
2 tablespoons oil
1 tablespoon sesame oil
2 Tablespoons soy sauce 

fried onion and fried celery
Fried shrimp 
fried eggs
scallions 
bean sprouts
a bit of graded up carrot 
a had full of frozen peas

directions:

Fry the rice with a little olive oil and a lit bit of sesame oil.

fry and stir unti the rise is browned up nicely.

Chop onion and a bit of celery and a bit of carrot i fry them in a separate pan until browned.

remove onion and celery and carrot ..and add to the rice pan.

Scramble 2 eggs loosely and slice them...
add fried shrimp to rice...
‘
add some frozen peas and continue frying on lower temperature.
then add a litte bit of soy sauce ... not a lot of soy...A little soy unti
it’s just wet..The rice best when it’s ‘Dryer’


the last minute add the chopped scallions and bean sprouts. don’t over fry
up the scallions and the bean sprouts - keep them crispy.

taste for salt..can add some MSG (optional )

I made this recipe ...you can add more veggies if want


----------



## Two Knots

The finished dish..

olive oil, sesame oil and soy sauce and salt 
is the only seasoning. Some MSG is good

Tre trick is to fry everything unti it’s browed 
and not overly wet..I made up this recipe
and anything goes..

cant put the pic of the finished dish up... can 
anyone help.


----------



## Nik333

Two Knots said:


> hi and try my best to recoup it my mind. i’ll get the pics first.
> 
> I’ve had a stroke last week so I’m bit foggy and can’t type well



Gosh, Two Knots, I hope you're doing better!


----------



## Two Knots

Thanks colby and nikki. Im doing better now...got of the hospital on 
thursday nite. still groggy and can’t type auto correct is helping me out
everything else is scrambled up ..... i now have mad cows disease...:biggrin2:

didn’t know what things meant...my words just slossed out, couldn’t talk
or name things... couldn’t say vacuum...couldnt think what it’s called...
then i finally remembered and it sounded like...vavhghghh... :sad:

My son said, That I can NOT SAY vacuum...his wife CAN SAY vacuum, she jusT 
dosent how to vacuum! ... they keep me laughing constantly.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Im doing better now...got of the hospital on
> thursday nite. still groggy and can’t type auto correct is helping me out
> everything else is scrambled up ..... i now have mad cows disease...:biggrin2:


Well dang Joann. I hadn't seen you around in a while but you got to quite doing things like this. Glad you're home and hope you keep getting better.


----------



## Two Knots

Thanks all for your good thoughts My brain is loopy,but getting stronger.
everyday i’m a little sharper...now i have an excuse for my run on sentences :biggrin2:

still cooking up a storm...made a chicken franchise sunday and yesterday 
i made a delicious Grandmas pizza, it was outrageous! my head tester /taster
is crazy for it...he had another slice at 11:00 

my dough is soft and spread out a like a breeze. no bounce back on the
dough.


----------



## BigJim

Two Knots said:


> hi and try my best to recoup it my mind. i’ll get the pics first.
> 
> I’ve had a stroke last week so I’m bit foggy and can’t type well


Oh my stars, bless your heart we are so sorry Joanne. That is something that is tough, but believe me, you will get better and better as time goes on. I had a stroke in 2010, don't care to have another one. I am about 99.99% back to abnormal. lol When trying to think fast, things bunch up for me but finally will straighten up. Just take your time and don't force things, everything will fall back in place.

I am sorry I haven't been on here much lately, I have spent most of my time trying to straighten out the car we bought back last June. I rebuilt the engine and discovered that the engine in the car is not the one supposed to be in this car. Anyway, most of my time has been trying to understand the concept of new car functions.

Judy and I are pulling for you to get back to your normal self really soon.


----------



## BigJim

As for cooking things, I tried my hand at frying dried apricot pies. They turned out pretty good, they ain't purty but Judy liked them.

I found cutting the butter and solid Crisco into the flour will wear your arm out. lol


----------



## Startingover

Baloney sandwich on high fiber tortilla with spinach. Stuffed peppers for supper.


----------



## Startingover

TK, Oh dear, sending healing thoughts and prayers. Get well soon. We need you here.


----------



## Two Knots

Thanks Jim and starting over. I’m doing very well. everyday getting back to feeling normal. I’m even been able to type without much ado. 

can’t vacuum though, can only say it! :biggrin2:


----------



## Startingover

TK

Shhhh. Even when you can vacuum don’t tell anybody.


----------



## Nik333

Trying Cherry Plums. Has anyone tried them? They're a little bigger than a cherry tomato. I haven't decided if I like them yet.


http://www.verrycherryplum.com/


Mine look better than the pics. Like a big grape.


----------



## Nik333

BigJim said:


> As for cooking things, I tried my hand at frying dried apricot pies. They turned out pretty good, they ain't purty but Judy liked them.
> 
> I found cutting the butter and solid Crisco into the flour will wear your arm out. lol



Do you have a pastry cutter?


https://www.amazon.com/Dough-Blende...t=&hvlocphy=9032639&hvtargid=pla-817784205504


----------



## Startingover

Nik, those look good. I haven’t seen them in the store, but I literally rush in and out these days.


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim said:


> I found cutting the butter and solid Crisco into the flour will wear your arm out. lol


BJ, I don't bother with a pastry cutter or other tool. Just use my fingers. Fat at room temp, put it into the dry and start squeezing and mashing and rubbing until it gets to the desired consistency. Doesn't take long. Works well for me.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> Do you have a pastry cutter?
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Dough-Blende...t=&hvlocphy=9032639&hvtargid=pla-817784205504


I have one. Too much work. See my post on using fingers.


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> I have one. Too much work. See my post on using fingers.



We used crosed dinner knives most often.


----------



## Startingover

My supper. When I’m feeling I haven’t eaten enough green veggies I roast a big pan of these.


----------



## Two Knots

That looks delicious Startingover, but you put the oven on in the hot
summer (I do too) Anyhow, I found that you can cook brussel sprouts
on top of the stove and I think there just as good as oven roasted.

First par boil them for a several minutes until just a little soft, then
drain and run under cold water, drain again and heat fry pan with 
butter and a little extra virgin olive oil and fry brussel sprouts 
(with seasonings like salt, pepper, dash of cayenne and garlic powder) 
fry until brown.


----------



## Startingover

I’ll try that. Thks. Yes I use EVOO and garlic salt.

I’ll show you my g’pas skillet soon.


----------



## Colbyt

My adventure after buying carrots for that carrot cake posted elsewhere is 



a Coconut Chess pie recipe that I found online.


The concept of combining 2 of DW's favorite pies was just too much to pass up. Well that and I had a slightly expired crust in the fridge that I wanted to use up.


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> That looks delicious Startingover, but you put the oven on in the hot
> summer (I do too) Anyhow, I found that you can cook brussel sprouts
> on top of the stove and I think there just as good as oven roasted.
> 
> First par boil them for a several minutes until just a little soft, then
> drain and run under cold water, drain again and heat fry pan with
> butter and a little extra virgin olive oil and fry brussel sprouts
> (with seasonings like salt, pepper, dash of cayenne and garlic powder)
> fry until brown.


When I can get fresh brussel sprouts I usually halve them and toss in EVOO and S&P and granulated garlic, wife won't eat cayenne, with sliced carrots and chunked potatoes, other root vegetable also if available, and roast until done. Failing that do them in a pan on stove top.

My original plan for today was to can tomato salsa but I couldn't find the rack for the water bath canner. Finally found it a few minutes ago but too late to start on the batch of salsa I have planned. 18 pints.


----------



## Two Knots

Colbyt said:


> My adventure after buying carrots for that carrot cake posted elsewhere is
> 
> 
> 
> a Coconut Chess pie recipe that I found online.
> 
> 
> The concept of combining 2 of DW's favorite pies was just too much to pass up. Well that and I had a slightly expired crust in the fridge that I wanted to use up.


I looked up coconut chess pie and came across Racheal Rays recipe.

4 large eggs
2 teaspoons all-purpose flour
2 cups granulated sugar
1 stick (4 ounces) margarine, softened
1 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
1 cup milk
1 7 ounce package of sweetened flaked coconut (about 2 cups)
2 unbaked 9-inch pie shells

Yikes, 2 cups of sugar is a lot of sugar...


----------



## Colbyt

Pretty close, a little less sugar and buttermilk (sour vinegar milk actually). I toasted the coconut and put the mix in one shell.


It is out and if it tastes half as good as it smells, it is a winner.


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> My supper. When I’m feeling I haven’t eaten enough green veggies I roast a big pan of these.
> 
> View attachment 608783



Have you seen them au naturel? I think they're beautiful.


----------



## Startingover

Nik, what the heck? Never thought how they grow. Interesting. What states grow them?


----------



## Two Knots

Nik333 said:


> Have you seen them au naturel? I think they're beautiful.
> 
> 
> View attachment 608809


I get them in the spanish market like this; they have everything even breadfruit.


----------



## Two Knots

Colbyt said:


> Pretty close, a little less sugar and buttermilk (sour vinegar milk actually). I toasted the coconut and put the mix in one shell.
> 
> 
> It is out and if it tastes half as good as it smells, it is a winner.


oh, I just realized that Racheal Rays recipe is for two pies.

I bet your ie will taste delicious...I remember years ago we used to make
blender coconut pies with bisquick. When it baked it formed its own crust.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> Have you seen them au naturel? I think they're beautiful.
> 
> 
> View attachment 608809


Saw them at Kroger once, they were far to expensive.


----------



## Startingover

They don’t grow here because everything that grows here is advertised as Florida avocados, Florida corn, Florida blueberries.

I’ve never seen ‘Florida Brussel sprouts’


----------



## Nik333

Startingover said:


> Nik, what the heck? Never thought how they grow. Interesting. What states grow them?



They grow in California, Skagit Valley, Washington, and a little on Long Island.


That stalk is about 3 feet tall! I saw it at a fancy grocery store & bought one for my sister. She hates the taste, but, she did admit it was pretty. Siblings. :biggrin2:

Her grown daughter took it.


----------



## Bud9051

My adventure for today is my pea soup. Ham bone is simmering, had to sacrifice some of my ham steaks I cut from this ham, someone was making sandwiches. But there will be plenty of ham for the soup. I'll check the receipt later today and decide when to add the peas.

Bud


----------



## Colbyt

Nik333 said:


> Have you seen them au naturel? I think they're beautiful.
> 
> 
> View attachment 608809





Let me assure you that the one time I tried growing them, they never looked that nice.


----------



## LS-6

Don't get me wrong but culinary sounds yuppy to me. Just sayin...


----------



## Colbyt

LS-6 said:


> Don't get me wrong but culinary sounds yuppy to me. Just sayin...





You don't know Wooley very well do you?


----------



## Two Knots

Ha, Wooley is the furthest thing from Rooty Toody that you can get when
it comes to Good Eats! :biggrin2: ...and he did work as a cook at one time.

“culinary means "related to cooking", are the cuisine arts of food preparation, cooking, and presentation of food, usually in the form of meals. People working in this field – especially in establishments such as restaurants – are commonly called "chefs" or "cooks", although, at its most general, the terms "culinary artist" and "culinarian" are also used. Table manners ("the table arts") are sometimes referred to as a culinary art.

Expert chefs are required to have knowledge of food science, nutrition and diet and are responsible for preparing meals that are as pleasing to the eye as they are to the palate. After restaurants, their primary places of work include delicatessens and relatively large institutions such as hotels and hospitals.”

I actually dragged him over from another forum for his culinary achievements!


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Ha, Wooley is the furthest thing from Rooty Toody that you can get when
> it comes to Good Eats! :biggrin2: ...and he did work as a cook at one time.
> 
> “culinary means "related to cooking", are the cuisine arts of food preparation, cooking, and presentation of food, usually in the form of meals. People working in this field – especially in establishments such as restaurants – are commonly called "chefs" or "cooks", although, at its most general, the terms "culinary artist" and "culinarian" are also used. Table manners ("the table arts") are sometimes referred to as a culinary art.
> 
> Expert chefs are required to have knowledge of food science, nutrition and diet and are responsible for preparing meals that are as pleasing to the eye as they are to the palate. After restaurants, their primary places of work include delicatessens and relatively large institutions such as hotels and hospitals.”
> 
> I actually dragged him over from another forum for his culinary achievements!


Looky here woman I never claimed to be a chef just a cook and wannabe chef and I've never seen a Chef, capital C, actually cook anything. I cook what I can with what I have on hand. It may not be elegant but it is nourishing and tastes good.


----------



## Two Knots

wooleybooger said:


> Looky here woman I never claimed to be a chef just a cook and wannabe chef and I've never seen a Chef, capital C, actually cook anything. I cook what I can with what I have on hand. It may not be elegant but it is nourishing and tastes good.


Looky here man, I said “he did work as a cook at one time.” 
keep up, Wooley...


----------



## Nik333

Two Knots said:


> Looky here man, I said “he did work as a cook at one time.”
> keep up, Wooley...



He knows, he's just trying to be humble.


Oh, no! I can speak Wooley?


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Looky here man, I said “he did work as a cook at one time.”
> keep up, Wooley...


Taken in context of your entire post it sounded differently



Colbyt said:


> You don't know Wooley very well do you?


Wait a minute. How'd I get dragged into this?


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> He knows, he's just trying to be humble.
> 
> 
> Oh, no! I can speak Wooley?


:vs_laugh:

Be thankful your not breaking out into Joann speak, spell and type. :biggrin2:


----------



## wooleybooger

Now for a new adventure. Adobo Spam Musubi. I haven't figured out why they call it Adobo, nothing I recognize as Adobo in it. I just need nori.

https://www.spam.com/recipes/adobo-spam-musubi


----------



## Colbyt

wooleybooger said:


> Wait a minute. How'd I get dragged into this?





'cause you started this thread about 18 months ago. So it is all on you.


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> 'cause you started this thread about 18 months ago. So it is all on you.


Gee, thanks. lain:


----------



## Two Knots

wooleybooger said:


> :vs_laugh:
> 
> Be thankful your not breaking out into Joann speak, spell and type. :biggrin2:


Hey! You’re threading on thin wafers here, sonny! :bangin:


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Hey! You’re threading on thin wafers here, sonny! :bangin:


Boy this must be "pick on Wooley day".


----------



## Two Knots

wooleybooger said:


> Now for a new adventure. Adobo Spam Musubi. I haven't figured out why they call it Adobo, nothing I recognize as Adobo in it. I just need nori.
> 
> https://www.spam.com/recipes/adobo-spam-musubi


OMG...spam!!! double yuck :surprise: I’m calling the police!


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> Now for a new adventure. Adobo Spam Musubi. I haven't figured out why they call it Adobo, nothing I recognize as Adobo in it. I just need nori.
> 
> https://www.spam.com/recipes/adobo-spam-musubi



Vinegar (Filipino)


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> OMG...spam!!! double yuck :surprise: I’m calling the police!


Hawaiians love it and I find that the saltiness helps eliminate my nighttime leg and foot cramps.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> Vinegar (Filipino)


Filipino

https://www.spam.com/recipes/lono-filipino-lumpia-musubi


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> Filipino
> 
> https://www.spam.com/recipes/lono-filipino-lumpia-musubi



I love lumpia. So this recipe is Japanese, Chinese and Filipino.:wink2:Hawaii fare.


I eat sheets of Nori. My cat does, too.
Now I want sushi & the restaurants are closed.


----------



## Startingover

Wrong thread


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> I love lumpia. So this recipe is Japanese, Chinese and Filipino.:wink2:Hawaii fare.
> 
> 
> I eat sheets of Nori. My cat does, too.
> Now I want sushi & the restaurants are closed.


:vs_rocking_banana::vs_rocking_banana::thumbup:

Yes Hawaiian fare. I was looking at the Hawaiian section of the Spam recipes.


----------



## Old Thomas

Hot chicken wings. Gonna be some bathroom time tomorrow.


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> Hawaiians love it and I find that the saltiness helps eliminate my nighttime leg and foot cramps.



Try Tonic Water. A cup or two. 



Hawaiians may love Spam but their heath decreased greatly with the advent of Mainland food. Increased heart disease, etc. Look up the Waianae diet. It is a return to local food that was healthy.


http://www.honolulumagazine.com/Hon...awaiian-Plate-Explained/The-Pre-Contact-Diet/


https://www.latimes.com/archives/la-xpm-1992-03-29-me-196-story.html


Love this music - 









He was 38. He looks short but was 6'2". I took care of lots of larger Hawaiians, unlike any place I've ever been.


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> Try Tonic Water. A cup or two.
> 
> 
> 
> Hawaiians may love Spam but their heath decreased greatly with the advent of Mainland food. Increased heart disease, etc. Look up the Waianae diet. It is a return to local food that was healthy.
> https://www.latimes.com/archives/la-xpm-1992-03-29-me-196-story.html


Yes tonic water possible because of the quinine but never proved.

Almost any electrolyte. Pickle juice has been used since colonial times for cramps.

As for the Spam, everything in moderation. Spam does not include any animal byproducts as can sausage including bologna. Scroll down to What is Spam made of.

https://www.hormelfoods.com/newsroom/company-news/what-is-spam-anyway/


----------



## Nik333

wooleybooger said:


> Yes tonic water possible because of the quinine but never proved.
> 
> Almost any electrolyte. Pickle juice has been used since colonial times for cramps.
> 
> As for the Spam, everything in moderation. Spam does not include any animal byproducts as can sausage including bologna. Scroll down to What is Spam made of.
> 
> https://www.hormelfoods.com/newsroom/company-news/what-is-spam-anyway/



A third of your day's sodium, twices as much fat as protein?


https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/is-spam-healthy


----------



## wooleybooger

Nik333 said:


> A third of your day's sodium, twices as much fat as protein?
> 
> 
> https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/is-spam-healthy


Never said eat it every day. Or any other processed meat.


----------

